# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  povrat poreza za 2008

## sanjaneo

u 2008 radila sam samo prvih 18 dana (22.1. sam otišla na komplikacije).s komplikacija sam odmah prešla na porodiljni. od 05.07. sam na porodiljnom. zanima me ima li smisla tražiti povrat poreza (hoću li šta dobiti) i od koga zapravo tražim poreznu karticu kad mi je naknade isplaćivao HZZO. molim odgovor jer stvarno o tome ne znam ništa

----------


## anatom

koliko se meni cini , mozes dobiti povrat poreza za onih 18 dana koje si radila.Za to ti poreznu karticu treba dati poslodavac.


ali provjeri to ipak!

----------


## vlatka5

dobit ćeš sav porez.plaća za 12 mjesec isplaćena ti je u 1 mj i tih 22 radnih danan u 2 mj(ako si imala poreza).a ostali mjeseci su 0 a porodiljna naknada i bolovanje na teret zdravstvenog ne ide u poreznu prijavu.
dobit ćeš pk-1 sa dvije isplate pa ćeš vidjeti koliko si porez a upaltila.

----------


## koksy

Ja sam tako 2007 otisla na komplikacije 12.1. Kad sam htjela predat zahtjev za povratom rekli su mi da nemam pravo na NISTA!

----------


## vlatka5

to ti se može desiti ako nisu plaćeni doprinosi,ako nisi imala poreza,ako vam se plaća isplaćuje do kraja mjeseca za tekući mjesec.

----------


## mirjana

osim poreza na plaću koja ti je isplaćena u 1. i 2 mjesecu (za 12. i dio 1. mjeseca), vratit će ti i eventualno plaćeni porez na regres i božićnicu - meni je firma isplaćivala i jedno i drugo bez obzira na to što nisam radila (i koristila godišnji), tako da sam npr. čak i za godinu u kojoj doslovno nisam radila ni dana (jert sam bila kod kuće pune 2 godine), ipak imala povrat poreza (300kn - nije puno, al sam curki kupila cipelice :D )

----------


## anatom

ajde da ja pitam,

ja sam na komplikacijama od 6 mj ove godine.Pokusavam si izracunati koliko cu dobiti natrag poreza.

predpostavljam, sav porez koji sam uplatila tj. uplaceni porez za tih 6 mjeseci?

istina?

i jos pitanje:kod ispunjavanja one excel tablice trebam li unjeti poreznu olaksicu ( 1600 odnosni 1800 kn) za svih 12 mjeseci ili samo one koje sam radila?

----------


## Pliska

Olakšicu ispunjavaš za svih 12 mjeseci.

----------


## Angelina_2

9 mjesec 2007 otisla na bolovanje, 03.02.2008 na porodiljni...
imam li pravo na kakav povrat poreza??

----------


## mamma san

Ako si sa bolovanja otišla na rodiljni dopust, i na njemu si još i danas, što znači da nisi ostvarila plaću s osnove rada, a samim time nisu ti uplaćeni niti porezi i eventualno prirezi, nema ti se što vratiti, jer ništa nije niti uplaćeno.

S druge strane, ako si imala nekakve isplate s osnove nekih ugovora o djelu, autorskih honorara i sl. gdje su ti uplaćivani porezi i prirezi, onda imap pravo na povrat istih.

----------


## Ala

Dobila sam potvrdu od banke o plaćenim kamatama  po namjenskom stambenom kreditu  za 2008 godinu. Zanima me ako netko zna dali imam pravo na povrat poreza po osnovi te plaćene kamate .

----------


## malena beba

jel trebam napraviti poreznu prijavu? 

do 08.02. sam bila na porodiljnom, od tada do 01.03. na bolovanju a ostatak godine koristim dopust za njegu djetata preko CZSS?

----------


## mamma san

> Dobila sam potvrdu od banke o plaćenim kamatama  po namjenskom stambenom kreditu  za 2008 godinu. Zanima me ako netko zna dali imam pravo na povrat poreza po osnovi te plaćene kamate .


da, ako zadovoljavaš uvjete koji su propisani od strane MF-a. Naime, moraš dokazati da si namjenski iskoristila kredit.

----------


## mamma san

> jel trebam napraviti poreznu prijavu? 
> 
> do 08.02. sam bila na porodiljnom, od tada do 01.03. na bolovanju a ostatak godine koristim dopust za njegu djetata preko CZSS?


ne, ako nemaš nikakvih drugih prihoda po osnovi kojih je uplaćen porez.

----------


## Ala

Mamma san hvala na odgovoru. Možda znaš koji su to uvjeti?

----------


## puntica

> Ala prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dobila sam potvrdu od banke o plaćenim kamatama  po namjenskom stambenom kreditu  za 2008 godinu. Zanima me ako netko zna dali imam pravo na povrat poreza po osnovi te plaćene kamate .
> 
> 
> da, ako zadovoljavaš uvjete koji su propisani od strane MF-a. Naime, moraš dokazati da si namjenski iskoristila kredit.


ne kužim  :? 
ja sam prošle godine jednostavno tu potvrdu priložila poreznoj prijavi, izračunala koliko mi duguju i to je to. nikakve dokaze nisu tražili...

ove godine ne znam dal mogu tražiti išta jer sam na porodiljnom cijelu godinu i za mene nitko nije plačao porez. ili možda ipak imam pravo na nešto od tih kamata...???

----------


## Tincha

> Mamma san hvala na odgovoru. Možda znaš koji su to uvjeti?


Svake godine isponova uz poreznu prijavu treba priložiti Ugovor o kreditu, Ugovor o kupoprodaji nekretnine... Bar su meni tak objasnili. Jest bezveze, ko da se tekst u tih godinu dana na tim papirima nešto promijenio!

----------


## pirica

ima li i ove godine neka stranica sa koje sse može skinuti DOH za 2008 u exl. formatu???

----------


## jurisnik

Ako ti treba onaj obrazac koji sam računa, možeš koristiti i prošlogodišnji. Nije se ništa promijenilo (osim godine a to ti nije bitno). 
Inače, obično bude na stranicama Erste banke.

----------


## pirica

promjenila se olakšica   :Grin:

----------


## jurisnik

> promjenila se olakšica


Olakšica ili osobni odbitak?
Jedno i drugo sama upisuješ.

----------


## vlatka5

uvjek bude na stranici erste banke,ali oćito još nisu napravili nove za ovu godinu bit će ovih dana valjda.

----------


## vlatka5

uvjek bude na stranici erste banke,ali oćito još nisu napravili nove za ovu godinu bit će ovih dana valjda.

----------


## Juroslav

> pirica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> promjenila se olakšica  
> 
> 
> Olakšica ili osobni odbitak?
> Jedno i drugo sama upisuješ.


ne na elektronskom obrascu Erste banke, tam upisuješ faktor osobnog odbitka, a količina pripadajućih novaca se računa automatski - ergo, treba isprogramirati novi obrazac

----------


## pirica

no da mislila sam na odbitak ali evo i ovo
_Obrazac nije Ok jer su se, osim odbitka koji se da naštelati da obrazac korektno obračuna poreznu obvezu, mijenjali i porezni razredi, a oni se nikako ne mogu promijeniti u tablici. 
Porezne stope su ostale iste, ali su se mijenjali range-evi. Npr. prije je bilo do 3200 kn/mjesečno 15%, a sad je do 3600 kn/mjesečno 15% itd._
tako da se stari obrazac u formatu xls ne može koristit, a ako ne izađe novi zbrajat ćemo ručno

----------


## jurisnik

> jurisnik prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pirica prvotno napisa
> ...


Imaš pravo. Sad sam provjerila na starom obrascu.   :Embarassed:  

Ništa, onda čekati da Erste banka objavi novi obrazac ili digitron u ruke pa računati.

----------


## fegusti

> u 2008 radila sam samo prvih 18 dana (22.1. sam otišla na komplikacije).s komplikacija sam odmah prešla na porodiljni. od 05.07. sam na porodiljnom. zanima me ima li smisla tražiti povrat poreza (hoću li šta dobiti) i od koga zapravo tražim poreznu karticu kad mi je naknade isplaćivao HZZO. molim odgovor jer stvarno o tome ne znam ništa


ako si u braku, suprug bi mogao na osnovu osobnog odbitka na dijete tražiti povrat ukoliko nije dijete odmah po rođenju prijavio na svoju poreznu karticu.
ako ga nijeprijavio može to učiniti prilikom predaje zahtjeva i priložiti djetetov rodni list.

----------


## pirica

http://www.orkis.hr/Kalkulator-prija...008/19166.aspx
evo nova tablica, skroz je na dnu stranice

----------


## jurisnik

> http://www.orkis.hr/Kalkulator-prijave-poreza-na-dohodak-za-2008/19166.aspx
> evo nova tablica, skroz je na dnu stranice


Super. Odoh skinuti.

----------


## Juroslav

a evo i Ersteovog

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

imam pitanje za iskusne: u 2008 sam dobio od kaska -oko 10.000,00kn- odštetu za automobil 
( slupan od tuće). Uplata mi je sjela na tekući.
*Jel ja na to moram platiti porez ili ne?*

----------


## mamma san

> imam pitanje za iskusne: u 2008 sam dobio od kaska -oko 10.000,00kn- odštetu za automobil 
> ( slupan od tuće). Uplata mi je sjela na tekući.
> *Jel ja na to moram platiti porez ili ne?*


Ovo nije prihod od osiguranja. Ovo je naknada štete. I temeljem toga, mislim da ne trebaš.

----------


## Deaedi

S obzirom da dosta ljudi ima dionce HT-a, nemojte zaboraviti na dividende!

----------


## mallena

dividende građana ne ulaze u dohodak. ja imam dionice već par godina... 2008. se mjenjao zakon oo porezu  na dohodak, ali čini mi se i dalje je ostao nepromjenjen u tom dijelu o dionicama.

----------


## Deaedi

Svejedno se mora prijaviti, inace ti mogu odbiti prijavu.

----------


## mallena

> Svejedno se mora prijaviti, inace ti mogu odbiti prijavu.


ne mogu iz razloga što su dividende ne oporezuju i isplaćuju se preko računa koje pu ne prati.

----------


## Maja

Imam pitanje: negdje do sredine 2008. plaćala sam kredit za stan koji mi je bio prva nekretnina, pa sam na te kamate imala porezne olakšice. Sredinom godine stan sam prodala i zatvorila kredit. Da li svejedno imam pravo na "olakšanje" za te kamate koje sam platila u prvom dijelu godine, bez obzira što stan više nije moj? 
Nadalje, ako sam dobro shvatila, na ovaj sadašnji stan imam isto kredit, ali ne mogu koristiti olakšice jer mi nije prva nekretnina?

----------


## sonata

> Ala prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mamma san hvala na odgovoru. Možda znaš koji su to uvjeti?
> 
> 
> Svake godine isponova uz poreznu prijavu treba priložiti Ugovor o kreditu, Ugovor o kupoprodaji nekretnine... Bar su meni tak objasnili. Jest bezveze, ko da se tekst u tih godinu dana na tim papirima nešto promijenio!


Ni meni prosle godine nisu trazili nikakav papir osim papira kojeg je poslala banka  :?

----------


## Maja

> Imam pitanje: negdje do sredine 2008. plaćala sam kredit za stan koji mi je bio prva nekretnina, pa sam na te kamate imala porezne olakšice. Sredinom godine stan sam prodala i zatvorila kredit. Da li svejedno imam pravo na "olakšanje" za te kamate koje sam platila u prvom dijelu godine, bez obzira što stan više nije moj? 
> Nadalje, ako sam dobro shvatila, na ovaj sadašnji stan imam isto kredit, ali ne mogu koristiti olakšice jer mi nije prva nekretnina?


Nitko mi ne zna odgovorit?

----------


## uporna

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Imam pitanje: negdje do sredine 2008. plaćala sam kredit za stan koji mi je bio prva nekretnina, pa sam na te kamate imala porezne olakšice. Sredinom godine stan sam prodala i zatvorila kredit. Da li svejedno imam pravo na "olakšanje" za te kamate koje sam platila u prvom dijelu godine, bez obzira što stan više nije moj? 
> Nadalje, ako sam dobro shvatila, na ovaj sadašnji stan imam isto kredit, ali ne mogu koristiti olakšice jer mi nije prva nekretnina?
> 
> 
> Nitko mi ne zna odgovorit?


Normalno bi bilo da imaš pravo jer si pola godine plaćala kredit. Ja bih prijavila, e sad da li će oni zezati ne znam i da li je negdje drugačije propisano to ti ne znam.

----------


## mamma san

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Imam pitanje: negdje do sredine 2008. plaćala sam kredit za stan koji mi je bio prva nekretnina, pa sam na te kamate imala porezne olakšice. Sredinom godine stan sam prodala i zatvorila kredit. Da li svejedno imam pravo na "olakšanje" za te kamate koje sam platila u prvom dijelu godine, bez obzira što stan više nije moj? 
> Nadalje, ako sam dobro shvatila, na ovaj sadašnji stan imam isto kredit, ali ne mogu koristiti olakšice jer mi nije prva nekretnina?
> 
> 
> Nitko mi ne zna odgovorit?


Generalno, imaš pravo na prvu nekretninu. No, opet sve ti ovisi o površini prve nekretnine i članova kućanstva. Ako ti je npr. prva nekretnina imala 42 m2, a vas 4, a nova ima 62 m2 a vas 3, imaš pravo na razliku kvadrature iskoriti poreznu olakšicu. Veličina nekretnine i članova kućanstva uvjeotvana je zakonom. To je moje tumačenje. No, savjetujem ti da se informiraš na PU i onom besplatnom broju.

----------


## mamma san

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Maja prvotno napisa
> ...


Uhhhh...vidim da ti odgovoaram s osnove drugog zakona, a to je onaj Zakon o prezu na promet nekretnina. 

No, ja bih na tvojem mjestu, stvarno nazvala na PU i pitala. U najgorem slučaju, priložila novi ugovor o kreditu, razlog kupnje i ostalo. Nije svaka situacija ista.

----------


## leptiric_zg

Imam jedno pitanje koje se meni čini zamršeno. Molim vas pomozite...
U 10mj prošle godine sklopila sam privatno osiguranje u jednoj poliklinici, i oni su inzistirali da dam zagrebacku adresu iako nisam na nju prijavljena... da li će to biti problem kod prijave poreza, s obzirom da sam prijavljena na drugu adresu i drugi grad??

----------


## mamma san

> Imam jedno pitanje koje se meni čini zamršeno. Molim vas pomozite...
> U 10mj prošle godine sklopila sam privatno osiguranje u jednoj poliklinici, i oni su inzistirali da dam zagrebacku adresu iako nisam na nju prijavljena... da li će to biti problem kod prijave poreza, s obzirom da sam prijavljena na drugu adresu i drugi grad??


Ti inzistiraj na promjeni adrese u njihovoj evidenciji da ti dostave podatke na tvoju prebivališnu adresu.

----------


## leptiric_zg

sumnjam ja da će to upalit, a i pitanje je da li cu to stic napravit do kraja ovog mjeseca. imam osjećaj da neće pristat na to...

----------


## leptiric_zg

evo samo da kažem da sam zvala polikliniku i pristali su promijenit podatke.  :Smile: )

----------


## mallena

maja, što se tiče korištenja olakšice, odnosno uvećanja osobnog odbitka poreza na dohodak, ako misliš koristit kamate po kreditu za drugi kupljeni stan, nažalost to je nemoguće jer zakon predviđa korištenje olakšice samo za prvu nekretninu (ovo je neovisno da li si imala pravo na oslobođenje od plaćanja poreza na promet nekretnina). što se tiče kamata koje si do sad koristila za stan koji si prodala, on je ipak dio godine još uvijek bio tvoja prva nekretnina, mišljenja sam da bi mogla iskoristit plaćene kamate ako dokažeš da si ispunjavala sve uvjete, odnosno imala svu potrebnu dokumentaciju koju si i do sad predavala. jedino je sporna potvrda o prebivalištu jer pretpostavljam da si preseljenjem promjenila prebivalište. mislim da je najbolje otići u poreznu upravu kod svog referenta i vidjeti možeš li donijeti kakvu potvrdu iz mup-a za razdoblje u kojem si živjela u svojoj prvoj nekretnini.

----------


## mallena

zaboravila napisati da porezna uprava ima i *besplatan telefon* na kojem se možeš informirati o olakšicama. 
0800 669933

----------


## lidijica76

U 2008. radila sam do 1.12. Od 1.12. sam na bolovanju zbog komplikacija te naknadu za 12. trebam dobiti od HZZO-a. Trebam li od HZZO-a tražiti neku potvrdu ili nešto?

----------


## uporna

> U 2008. radila sam do 1.12. Od 1.12. sam na bolovanju zbog komplikacija te naknadu za 12. trebam dobiti od HZZO-a. Trebam li od HZZO-a tražiti neku potvrdu ili nešto?


Nisam nikad imala potvrdu od HZZO-a zbog komplikacija niti me je tko tražio na PU.

----------


## Adi

ovako 20.4. sam se vratila s porodiljnog na posao na pola radnog vremena gdje mi pola plaće uplaćuje poslodavac a pola mirovinsko. Na komplikacije radi druge trudnoće otišla sam 20.10.

Da li imam pravo na povrat poreza?

----------


## mamma san

da. čim imaš uplate poreza i prireza, imaš pravo i na njihov povrat.

----------


## vidra

u 2008. sam bila samo 12 dana na godišnjem.
ostalo je sve porodiljni.
tijekom godine primala sam regres i božićnicu.
imam stambeni krediti plaćam 3. stup mirovinskog osiguranja.
isplati li mi se ispunjavati prijavu odn. hoću li išta dobiti?
hvala   :Love:

----------


## VIPmama

ima online DOH obrazaca pa si probaj ukucati i vidjeti  :Smile: 

http://www.erstebank.hr/RBfiles/Erste_DOH2008.xls

----------


## VIPmama

ima online DOH obrazaca pa si probaj ukucati i vidjeti  :Smile: 

http://www.erstebank.hr/RBfiles/Erste_DOH2008.xls

----------


## VIPmama

http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/content...H_22_12_08.pdf

----------


## VIPmama

http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/content...H_22_12_08.pdf

----------


## VIPmama

http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/content...H_22_12_08.pdf

----------


## jurisnik

> u 2008. sam bila samo 12 dana na godišnjem.
> ostalo je sve porodiljni.
> tijekom godine primala sam regres i božićnicu.
> imam stambeni krediti plaćam 3. stup mirovinskog osiguranja.
> isplati li mi se ispunjavati prijavu odn. hoću li išta dobiti?
> hvala


Dobit ćeš nazad sav uplaćeni porez.
Dovoljno je da uz prijavu predaš samo onaj obrazac od plaće.

----------


## mallena

kako najjednostavnije znati hoćete li ostvarit povrat poreza jest da prvo vidite jeste li imali oporeziv dohodak. znači, sad kad dobijete potvrde o isplaćenom dohotku (IP obrazac) pogledajte jel ima uplaćenog poreza i prireza.

----------


## Adi

ukoliko ne znam ispuniti poreznu prijavu da li je dovoljno samo popuniti svoje podatke i priložiti IP i ostale račune?

----------


## Sandi5

Pokusavam naci odgovore na pitanje ima li smisla predavati poreznu prijavu ako:

1. u stalnom radnom odnosu sam, a od 12.08.08. do 16.12.08. bila sam na komplikacijama
2. od 17.12.08. sam na porodiljnom
(u 12. mj 2008. sam od firme dobila uplatu uslijed cega su mi rekli da ne moram prijavljivati porez jer su mi ga oni vratili! )
3. ostvarujem dohodak prema ugovoru o djelu drugog poslodavca: ovaj ugovor tece i dalje...
4. investirala sam u stan gdje imam prebivaliste od 2003. godine, medjutim stan je vlasnistvo moje mame (tek u 2009. sam pokrenula postupak da se vlasnistvo prebaci na mene)
5. uplacujem policu zivotnog investicijskog osiguranja od pocetka 2008.g.

Zna li netko??  Bit cu zahvalna na odgovoru jer sam totalna neznalica po pitanju financija. No kako beba stize svakog casa - svaki novcic mi je vazan!   :Smile:

----------


## Juroslav

> (u 12. mj 2008. sam od firme dobila uplatu uslijed cega su mi rekli da ne moram prijavljivati porez jer su mi ga oni vratili! )


 :? 

od kad to firme vraćaju porez? nekaj te muljaju

samo ti lijepo zatraži povrat

----------


## VIPmama

> ukoliko ne znam ispuniti poreznu prijavu da li je dovoljno samo popuniti svoje podatke i priložiti IP i ostale račune?


ja sam dvije godine tako radila, uredno sam dobivala
ali sad mi je skroz jednostavno ispuniti na netu, i to poslati

----------


## mallena

> Pokusavam naci odgovore na pitanje ima li smisla predavati poreznu prijavu ako:
> 
> 1. u stalnom radnom odnosu sam, a od 12.08.08. do 16.12.08. bila sam na komplikacijama
> 2. od 17.12.08. sam na porodiljnom
> (u 12. mj 2008. sam od firme dobila uplatu uslijed cega su mi rekli da ne moram prijavljivati porez jer su mi ga oni vratili! )
> NE ZNAM O ČEMU SE RADI,  ali to je neka muljaža, svakako ti trebaju dati IP obrazac pa će ti sve biti jasno koliko je poreza bilo uplaćeno za razdoblje koje si radila.
> 3. ostvarujem dohodak prema ugovoru o djelu drugog poslodavca: ovaj ugovor tece i dalje...
>  i imaš uplaćeni porez po stopi od 25% bez priznavanja osobnog odbitka , i to je dobro jer ćeš vjerovatno imati dosta povrata poreza (opet ovisno koliki ti je dohodak od nesamostalnog rada)
> 4. investirala sam u stan gdje imam prebivaliste od 2003. godine, medjutim stan je vlasnistvo moje mame (tek u 2009. sam pokrenula postupak da se vlasnistvo prebaci na mene)
> ...

----------


## mallena

> ukoliko ne znam ispuniti poreznu prijavu da li je dovoljno samo popuniti svoje podatke i priložiti IP i ostale račune?


nije dovoljno jer će te Porezna svakako pozvati da naknadno dođeš ispunit prijavu, što se može odužit u nedogled. zato ako si u prilici, zamoli nekoga da ti pomogne.
ili jednostavno ispuni gore spomenuti obrazac i isprintaj.

----------


## Sandi5

tnx mallena  :D 

trazit cu IP obrazac od firme pa cu vidjeti o cemu se radi, ni meni nije jasno.

ovo za stan sam i mislila da je tako! 

a kako cu dokazati uplate police zivotnog osiguranja, da li je izvod koji mogu skinuti s netbankinga dovoljan?

----------


## sonata

> a kako cu dokazati uplate police zivotnog osiguranja, da li je izvod koji mogu skinuti s netbankinga dovoljan?


Kuca kojoj placas zivotno osiguranje ti treba poslati papir koji onda prilazes poreznoj prijavi

----------


## leptiric_zg

sandi 5, kuća ti ne mora i neće ništa poslati... samo prednju stranu svoje police osiguranja kopiras i priložiš ostalim papirima...

----------


## baps

> sandi 5, kuća ti ne mora i neće ništa poslati... samo prednju stranu svoje police osiguranja kopiras i priložiš ostalim papirima...


 :? 
Moja osiguravajuća kuća , a i osiguravajuća kuća MM već su nam poslale Potvrdu o uplaćenim premijama životnog osiguranja u prošloj godini.
Iste potvrde bez posebnog zahtijeva stižu nam na početku svake kalendarske godine redovito. 
Ne vidim razlog zašto to bilo koja osiguravajuća kuća ne bi poslala.




> samo prednju stranu svoje police osiguranja kopiras i priložiš ostalim papirima...


 :?  Otkud ti to?
Na polici piše godišnja premija životnog osiguranja koja ne mora biti jednaka iznosu stvarno uplaćene premije tijekom prethodne kalendarske godini.
Dakle, kopija police nije dokaz o uplati životnog osiguranja.

Sonata je točno Sandi5 odgovorila, a leptirić_zg sasvim krivo.

----------


## sonata

> leptiric_zg prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sandi 5, kuća ti ne mora i neće ništa poslati... samo prednju stranu svoje police osiguranja kopiras i priložiš ostalim papirima...
> 
> 
>  :? 
> Moja osiguravajuća kuća , a i osiguravajuća kuća MM već su nam poslale Potvrdu o uplaćenim premijama životnog osiguranja u prošloj godini.
> Iste potvrde bez posebnog zahtijeva stižu nam na početku svake kalendarske godine redovito. 
> ...


Da, tako smo i mi dobili potvrde svake godine pa tako ocekujem i ove

----------


## Willow

i ja već dobila potvrdu osiguravateljske kuće, sandi pričekaj potvrdu   :Wink:

----------


## leptiric_zg

kažem zato jer sam ja zvala svoju osigurateljsku kuću i rekli su mi da oni ne šalju potvrdu, već da samo kopiram prednju stranicu osiguranja...   :/

----------


## jurisnik

Dužni su poslati potvrdu o uplaćenim premijama.
Dodatno nekad porezna traži da im se dostavi kopija police ali samo na temelju toga ti neće priznati olakšicu.
Kao što je već rečeno - sveukupna premija koju uplatiš i uplata za životno koja se prizaje u poreznu olakšicu ne moraju biti iste, zato je potvrda  bitna.
Mi smo potvrdu o uplati dobili već sredinom siječnja (to nam je stiglo).

----------


## mallena

NARAVNO DA TREBAŠ POTVRDU O UPLAĆENIM PREMIJAMA! oni su to dužni poslati na kućnu adresu ili odi osobno po potvrdu!

----------


## Sandi5

evo provjerila, meni ce moja osiguravajuca kuca poslati potvrdu!

hvala svima na odgovorima.

drugi tjedan ispunjavam prijavu... :D

----------


## Indi

> Adi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ukoliko ne znam ispuniti poreznu prijavu da li je dovoljno samo popuniti svoje podatke i priložiti IP i ostale račune?
> 
> 
> nije dovoljno jer će te Porezna svakako pozvati da naknadno dođeš ispunit prijavu, što se može odužit u nedogled. zato ako si u prilici, zamoli nekoga da ti pomogne.
> ili jednostavno ispuni gore spomenuti obrazac i isprintaj.


Kod mene nije tako. Ja već godinama šaljem prazno, i redovito dobijem povrat, samo kasnije koji mjesec, nego onima koji sami ispune.

----------


## mallena

svaka čast kad je tako, ali uglavnom zovu porezne obveznike  da dopune prijavu.

----------


## -tajana-

Da li netko zna mogu li se za povrat poreza priložiti računi za lijekove od Twinlaba?

----------


## jurisnik

> Da li netko zna mogu li se za povrat poreza priložiti računi za lijekove od Twinlaba?


Mogu se priložiti samo računi za lijekove koji idu na recept.

----------


## jelena.O

za sve koji trebaju predati porezne prijave 

svi vi koji imate iz bilo kojeg razloga pravo na njegu djetete cijelo ili polovično, u poreznoj prijavi treba staviti preslike svih rješenja za prošlo godinu, ako neko pravo teče od prije i njega, u obračunu za 1. dijete stavite 1.5 ( tj. +1), za 2. dijete (1.7, tj. +1) 
i lijepo sve izračunate!!!! 

djecu možete djeliti međusobno kako vam paše , pa izračunajte i kombinacije! 

ako su dvoje djece jedno na jednoj prijavi, a drugo na drugoj prijavi mora biti i MGB onog drugog partnera na vašoj, i obrnuto 


a sve još i pitajte na 0800/669933 ne s mobitela

----------


## sonata

A sto je s ovim vremenom provedenim na rodiljnom dopustu? Kako se to prikazuje u poreznoj prijavi, tj. jel onda i od hzzo-a trebam dobiti ispis isplata?

----------


## Janoccka

> jel onda i od hzzo-a trebam dobiti ispis isplata?


ne

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Danas mi je kolegica nosila papire za povrat poreza u poreznu upravu. I kažu oni njoj da ne mogu primiti račun od preko 3000kn koliko sam platila ampule Menopura za stimulaciju. Jer je to kao u slobodnoj prodaji.  :? 
Kakvoj slobodnoj prodaji? Pa nisam ja to kupila vitamine ili pastile u apoteci...  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ima li netko slično iskustvo? Šta da radim?

----------


## mamma san

> Danas mi je kolegica nosila papire za povrat poreza u poreznu upravu. I kažu oni njoj da ne mogu primiti račun od preko 3000kn koliko sam platila ampule Menopura za stimulaciju. Jer je to kao u slobodnoj prodaji.  :? 
> Kakvoj slobodnoj prodaji? Pa nisam ja to kupila vitamine ili pastile u apoteci...  
> Ima li netko slično iskustvo? Šta da radim?


Radi se o tome da priznaju ljekove sa liste HZZO-a.

----------


## jurisnik

> A sto je s ovim vremenom provedenim na rodiljnom dopustu? Kako se to prikazuje u poreznoj prijavi, tj. jel onda i od hzzo-a trebam dobiti ispis isplata?


Na godišnjoj razini imaš pravo svaki mjesec na osobni odbitak (za vrijeme porodiljnog ga nisi koristila jer nisi dobivala plaću), pa tako upišeš i u poreznoj prijavi.

----------


## jurisnik

> Radi se o tome da priznaju ljekove sa liste HZZO-a.


A kad zbrojim koliko love ode na sirupiće za kašalj, vitamine, kapi za nos .... Ili kad moraš nadoplatiti lijek za dijete. A ništa ne priznaju.

----------


## sonata

Hvala na odgovorima!

----------


## mallena

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Radi se o tome da priznaju ljekove sa liste HZZO-a.
> 
> 
> A kad zbrojim koliko love ode na sirupiće za kašalj, vitamine, kapi za nos .... Ili kad moraš nadoplatiti lijek za dijete. A ništa ne priznaju.


općenito se ne priznaju ni zdravstvene usluge ni lijekovi ZA DJECU. samo ono što porezni obveznik plati sam za sebe, preglede i lijekove koji idu na recept, a plaćaju se.

----------


## jurisnik

> općenito se ne priznaju ni zdravstvene usluge ni lijekovi ZA DJECU. samo ono što porezni obveznik plati sam za sebe, preglede i lijekove koji idu na recept, a plaćaju se.


Znam. Ali mi to nije u redu.

----------


## zisu

> trunčicabalunčica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Danas mi je kolegica nosila papire za povrat poreza u poreznu upravu. I kažu oni njoj da ne mogu primiti račun od preko 3000kn koliko sam platila ampule Menopura za stimulaciju. Jer je to kao u slobodnoj prodaji.  :? 
> Kakvoj slobodnoj prodaji? Pa nisam ja to kupila vitamine ili pastile u apoteci...  
> Ima li netko slično iskustvo? Šta da radim?
> 
> 
> Radi se o tome da priznaju ljekove sa liste HZZO-a.


Menopur se nalazi na osnovnoj listi HZZO-a pod
_Spolni hormoni i ostali lijekovi s djelovanjem na spolni sustav_.
truncica http://www.hzzo-net.hr/01_04.php otvori u wordu na 38 str. ti se nalazi menopur pa im isprintaj

----------


## lidijica76

Molim pomoć!

Prošle godine sam radila kod svog poslodavca i honorarno. Prijavu mislim podnijeti na osnovu redovne plaće i kamata za stambeni kredit. Je li obavezno prijaviti i honorar (trebalo bi se isplatiti, znam)?

Gdje se točno na obrascu to upisuje? Ako je moguće, molim konkretan odgovor, npr. 4.6 na obrascu, rubrika ta i ta. Bojim se da nešto krivo ne stavim. 

Hvala.

----------


## uporna

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  trunčicabalunčica prvotno napisa
> ...


Trunčicabalunčica,
Vezano za ljekove za stimulaciju menpour i gonal, oba se nalaze na listi lijekova i spadaju u lijekove koji se izdaju na recept samo ovi lijekovi ne idu na normalan recept (jer onda ih ne bi bilo potrebe niti kupovati) već na privatni recept onaj mali bijeli. 
U zakonu stoji da se priznaju lijekovi koji idu na recept pa prema tome priložiš uz račun i privatni recept i moraju ti priznati jer krše zakon ako ne priznaju.
E sad ako nemaš privatni recept odeš do doktora koji ti je propisivao stimulaciju i zamoliš da ti izda privatni recept i objasniš mu da te zezaju na PU. 
Za drugi puta ako ćeš ići u postupak odmah traži privat recept za sve što moraš kupiti i čuvaj skupa sa računima.
Meni su odbili priznati decapeptil i gonal i kad sam tražila objašnjenje rečeno mi je da nemam recept za te lijekove, ja sam recepte naknadno donjela i još su oni slali u središnji ured PU po mišljenje i uredno su mi na kraju priznali.
Ako su ti izdali rješenje onda se žali (košta 50 kn taksi) i traži obrazloženje zašto su ti odbili.

----------


## baps

> Gdje se točno na obrascu to upisuje?


honorarni i drugi dohodak upisuje se na stranici *5* pod 4.6 DRUGI DOHODAK  (redak izaberi prema osnovi po kojoj je honorarni prihod ostvaren)

----------


## mallena

> Molim pomoć!
> 
> Prošle godine sam radila kod svog poslodavca i honorarno. Prijavu mislim podnijeti na osnovu redovne plaće i kamata za stambeni kredit. Je li obavezno prijaviti i honorar (trebalo bi se isplatiti, znam)?
> 
> Gdje se točno na obrascu to upisuje? Ako je moguće, molim konkretan odgovor, npr. 4.6 na obrascu, rubrika ta i ta. Bojim se da nešto krivo ne stavim. 
> 
> Hvala.


ako  misliš predati prijavu, onda moraš prikazati i sve vrste dohodaka koje si ostvarila u 2008. drugi dohodak se obračunava po stopi 25% bez priznavanja osobnog odbitka, što u pravilu znači da ćeš ostvariti povrat poreza.

----------


## ja_bi_ja

Molim da mi tko zna odgovori da li se za cijelu 2008 računa osobni odbitak 1800 kn ili tek od 7.mjeseca

----------


## Amalthea

tek od 7. mjeseca.

----------


## Amalthea

Evo excelice za obračun ako netko treba

www.erstebank.hr/RBfiles/Erste_DOH2008.xls

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

> zisu prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mamma san prvotno napisa
> ...


VELIKO HVALA na odgovorima i savjetima.   :Love:

----------


## anatom

eto mene opet sa pitanjem!


na komplikacijama od 18.6.

i sad me zanima moram li dobiti CIJELI iznos poreza koji je uplacen ili dio?
Jer kada ispunim tablicu ( erste) daje mi cca 1000,00 kn manji iznos a cak imam  i 2300,00 kn racuna od ginekologakoji mi je vodio trudnocu!

koliko sam shvatila pod osobni odbitak upisujem cijelu godinu iako sam radila samo pola?


thx

----------


## mallena

trunčicabalunčica, na stranicama porezne uprave također je lista lijekova hzzo-a i na njoj se nalazi menopur. Pravilnik poreza na dohodak propisuje da priložiš original račun i pisanu izjavu (NE ovjerenu) da si lijek platila vlastitim sredstvima, odnosno da nisi platila danim darovanjima pravnih ili fizičkih osoba. ne mogu te tražit recept koji ionako daš kad kupuješ lijek, mogu te eventualno tražit povijest bolesti da se vidi da si stvarno koristila lijek za sebe. evo sam ti kopirala listu lijekova (tebi bitnih). ukoliko referent ima nedoumice, reci mu da otvori stranicu porezne uprave, kontakt centra i neka sam pogleda listu lijekova!!! lijek je već duže vrijeme na listi i po njoj se rukovode pri rješavanju prijava. 
sretno!!!
G) LIJEKOVI S DJELOVANJEM NA MOKRAĆNI SUSTAV I SPOLNI HORMONI:
G01 Lijekovi s intiinfektivnim i antiseptičkim djelovanjem za ginekološku primjenu:
Klimicin V
Dalacin V
Geonistin
Medazol
Plimycol
Canesten (1;3)
Rojazol
Gyno-Daktarin
Ecalin
Betadine

G02 Ostali lijekovi za ginekološku primjenu:
G02A Uterostiptici i prostaglandini:
Ergotyl
Ergometrin
Prostin E2
Prepidil
Prostin 15M

G02C Beta adrenergički agonisti:
Pre-Par (retard)
Tractocile
Bromergon

G03 Spolni hormoni i ostali lijekovi s djelovanjem na spolni sustav:
Trinovum
Estrofem
Vagifem 15
Estraderm (TTS 25;50;100)
Ortho-Gynest D
Estracomb (Estraderm TTS 50+ Estragest TTS 0,25/50)
Provera
Utrogestan
Dabroston
Primolut Nor
Kliogest
Activelle
Trisequens F
Femoston (1/10; 2/10)
Femoston conti 1/5
*Menopur*
Gonal F
Klomifen
Androcur
Diane-35
Climen
Danoval
Evista

G04 Lijekovi s djelovanjem na mokraćni sustav:
Detrunorm
Spasmex
Spasmex forte
Proscar
Mostrafin  :Smile:

----------


## petarpan

pitanje: plaćene premije dobrovoljnog privatnog zdravstvenog upisujem i pod 6.4(podaci o olakšicama) i pod 4.1.1(plaća-uplaćene premije)? ili samo pod jedno od toga?

----------


## uporna

*mallenna* na žalost mene su tražili taj recept jer kao njega moraš imati. Kad sam pitala a što da sam ga ostavila u ljekarni ženska je samo slegla ramenima. Iskreno rečeno oni samo traže izlike kako ne bi nešto priznali a računi za menopure i gonale su velike stavke.
Zato cure ne budi vam teško pa recept ostavite sebi i predajte zajedno sa računom. 
Na taj način pokrijete onaj dio u zakonu gdje stoji "ljekovi propsani na recept".

----------


## mala_beba_21

Koliki je osobni odbitak na petero djece? 6.5?

----------


## kirshna

e ljudi jel znate možda u poreznu prijavu dali se piše koeficijent i za one mjesece koje nismo dobivale plaću?
ja sam zadnju plaću dobila u 10mj/2008, znači u 11mj više nisam dobila plaću pa mi je ta rubrika 0,00kn,dok mi je rubrika za 12mj/08 popunjena zbog božićnice.
e sad, u poreznoj prijavi na str.7 gdje se upisuje utvrđivanje poreza i prireza za 2008.godinu dali u sve rubrike upisujem koeficijent 1,00 (nemam nikog na poreznoj) ili samo za prvih 10mj kad sam dobivala plaću!

uf...nadam se da je netko skužio?

----------


## jurisnik

> e ljudi jel znate možda u poreznu prijavu dali se piše koeficijent i za one mjesece koje nismo dobivale plaću?
> ja sam zadnju plaću dobila u 10mj/2008, znači u 11mj više nisam dobila plaću pa mi je ta rubrika 0,00kn,dok mi je rubrika za 12mj/08 popunjena zbog božićnice.
> e sad, u poreznoj prijavi na str.7 gdje se upisuje utvrđivanje poreza i prireza za 2008.godinu dali u sve rubrike upisujem koeficijent 1,00 (nemam nikog na poreznoj) ili samo za prvih 10mj kad sam dobivala plaću!
> 
> uf...nadam se da je netko skužio?


Imaš pravo na osobni odbitak za svih 12 mjeseci.

----------


## emea

Oprostite što ponavljam ali želim biti sigurna:
- za vrijeme porodiljnog također upisujemo osobni odbitak (i prvih 6 mjeseci i drugih 6 mjeseci)
- HZZO ne izdaje nikakve potvrde poput IP obrasca i nije potrebno nigdje na poreznoj prijavi upisati naknade od HZZO-a tijekom porodiljnog
- nema nikakvih ograničenja tipa "ako je naknada od HZZO-a godišnje manja od 5000 kn" - ovo sam izmislila ali sam vidjela da neke potpore, primici i nagrade imaju takva ograničenja

Točno?
Hvala.

----------


## mg1975

> lidijica76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Molim pomoć!
> 
> Prošle godine sam radila kod svog poslodavca i honorarno. Prijavu mislim podnijeti na osnovu redovne plaće i kamata za stambeni kredit. Je li obavezno prijaviti i honorar (trebalo bi se isplatiti, znam)?
> 
> Gdje se točno na obrascu to upisuje? Ako je moguće, molim konkretan odgovor, npr. 4.6 na obrascu, rubrika ta i ta. Bojim se da nešto krivo ne stavim. 
> 
> ...


Samo izvadak iz Zakona i Pravilnika za one koje ostvaruju više dohodaka (npr. plaća i honorar)......

Godišnju poreznu prijavu obvezni su sastaviti i podnijeti porezni obveznici koji su u poreznom razdoblju ostvarili: 

- dohodak od nesamostalnog rada kod dva ili više poslodavaca odnosno isplatitelja primitka od nesamostalnog rada iz članka 14. Zakona, istodobno, i/ili 
- dohodak od samostalne djelatnosti iz članka 18. Zakona i drugih djelatnosti od kojih se dohodak utvrđuje i oporezuje na način propisan za samostalne djelatnosti (dohodak od imovine, drugi dohodak), i/ili 
- dohodak bilo koje vrste iz članka 5. Zakona, koji je rezident ostvario izravno iz inozemstva, i/ili dohodak iz članka 5. Zakona za koji je Porezna uprava zatražila da porezni obveznik naknadno plati dužni porez na dohodak, i/ili 
- dohodak iz članka 5. Zakona iz kojega poslodavac i drugi isplatitelj nije obračunao, obustavio i uplatio predujam poreza po odbitku na način propisan Zakonom i Pravilnikom.

----------


## mg1975

> Sandi5 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> (u 12. mj 2008. sam od firme dobila uplatu uslijed cega su mi rekli da ne moram prijavljivati porez jer su mi ga oni vratili! )
> 
> 
>  :? 
> 
> od kad to firme vraćaju porez? nekaj te muljaju
> ...


Prema Zakonu i Pravilnku o porezu na dohodak poslodavaci tj. isplatitelji mogu sastaviti godišnji obračun poreza na dohodak i prireza iz plaće. 

Obvezni su ga sastaviti sa posljednjom isplatom plaće u svakom poreznom razdoblju poslodavci i drugi isplatitelji dohotka od nesamostalnog rada koji tijekom poreznog razdoblja nisu redovito mjesečno isplaćivali plaće, zbog čega radnici i druge fizičke osobe nisu iskoristile osobni odbitak i/ili izdatke za premije osiguranja, pa je plaća bila neravnomjerno oporezivana tijekom poreznog razdoblja za koji je godišnji obračun sastavljen. 
Poslodavci i drugi isplatitelji dohotka od nesamostalnog rada koji su primitke od nesamostalnog rada redovito mjesečno isplaćivali, nisu obvezni, ali mogu pod propisanim uvjetima sastaviti godišnji obračun poreza na dohodak i prireza porezu na dohodak, ako su plaće tijekom poreznog razdoblja bile neravnomjerno porezno opterećivane tijekom različitih mjeseci poreznog razdoblja. 
*Radnici i druge fizičke osobe će na taj način ostvariti povrat preplaćenog poreza i prireza odmah, a ne u idućem poreznom razdoblju po pravomoćnom rješenju Porezne uprave donesenom na temelju podnesene godišnje porezne prijave*.

Ako imate još neke porezno priznate olakšice npr. dopunsko osiguranje, račune za preglede u privatnim ordinacijama, kamate po kreditima podnesite poreznu prijavu iako vam je poslodavac sastavio gore spomenuti godišnji obračun poreza i prireza.

----------


## mg1975

> Oprostite što ponavljam ali želim biti sigurna:
> - za vrijeme porodiljnog također upisujemo osobni odbitak (i prvih 6 mjeseci i drugih 6 mjeseci)


Ako si cijelu godinu na porodiljnom, dopustu za njegu ne trebaš podnositi poreznu prijavu jer nisi uplaćivala porez i prirez pa nemaš pravo na povrat.

Ako si dio godine bila na porordiljnom, dopustu za njegu imaš pravo na povrat poreza i upisuješ osobni odbitak za cijelu godinu.

Uvijek, bez obzira koliko mjeseci u godini radiš (1 mj., 3 mj., 4 mj. i dr.), u poreznoj prijavi upisuješ osobni odbitak za sve mjesece tj. za cijelu godinu.




> - HZZO ne izdaje nikakve potvrde poput IP obrasca i nije potrebno nigdje na poreznoj prijavi upisati naknade od HZZO-a tijekom porodiljnog


HZZO isplaćuje naknadu plaće koja ne podliježe oporezivanju porezom na dohodak, pa stoga ti ne treba nikakva potvrda.

----------


## buca

nadam se da ću sad jasno pitati ono što mi nije jasno...
na ip obrascu mi je upisan osobni odbitak za drugih 6 mj. 2008.(tada sam se vratila s porodiljnog) po 3960, osim za jedan od tih mjeseci kad je stavljeno 2700 (mislim da su u računovodstvu pogriješile jer mi je ovo drugo dijete upisano u poreznu karticu od 1.4.).
shvaćam da smijem staviti osobni odbitak i za prvih 6 mjeseci, ali nisam sigurna koliki. da li  2700 za 1., 2. i 3. mjesec, a tek  za 4.,5. i 6. 3960- jer 2. dijete je prijavljeno u pk tek 1.4.2008. ?
hvala

----------


## Marsupilami

Drage moje molila bih pomoc.

Dakle gdje se u prijavi (pod koju rubriku) upisuju uplacene premije zivotnog osiguranja?

Je li to rubrika 6.3? Uplacene premije zivotnog osiguranja s obiljezjem stednje?

Ako je tako zasto se onda u izracunu nista ne mjenja?
Je li greska u tablici ili stvarno nema smisla predavati?

Ako je greska u tablici kako se racuna rucno taj dio?
Koliko se zapravo dobiva s time?
Radi se o iznosu od 1055,99kn.

Hvala vam na bilo kakvom odgovoru   :Kiss:

----------


## mg1975

Marsupilami,

upisuješ premije na dva mjesta...

1. u rubrici Uplaćene premije osiguranja pod 4.1.1. u redu gdje si upisala i dohodak prema IP obrascu

2. i kako si ti navela 6.3.

 :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## Juroslav

> nadam se da ću sad jasno pitati ono što mi nije jasno...
> na ip obrascu mi je upisan osobni odbitak za drugih 6 mj. 2008.(tada sam se vratila s porodiljnog) po 3960, osim za jedan od tih mjeseci kad je stavljeno 2700 (mislim da su u računovodstvu pogriješile jer mi je ovo drugo dijete upisano u poreznu karticu od 1.4.).
> shvaćam da smijem staviti osobni odbitak i za prvih 6 mjeseci, ali nisam sigurna koliki. da li  2700 za 1., 2. i 3. mjesec, a tek  za 4.,5. i 6. 3960- jer 2. dijete je prijavljeno u pk tek 1.4.2008. ?
> hvala


osobni odbitak za dijete se računa od mejseca u kojme je dijete rođeno bez obzira od kad je upisano na PK (primjerice, za dijete rođeno 31. siječnja osobni odbitak se računa za cijelu godinu, za dijete rođeno 31. prosinca osobni odbitak se računa za prosinac i sl.)

----------


## Juroslav

> Marsupilami,
> 
> upisuješ premije na dva mjesta...
> 
> 1. u rubrici Uplaćene premije osiguranja pod 4.1.1. u redu gdje si upisala i dohodak prema IP obrascu
> 
> 2. i kako si ti navela 6.3.


ne upisuju se po 4.1.1. nego pod 4.5 Dohodak od osiguranja u rubriku "Uplaćene premije osiguranja" (i onda rubrika "dohodak" pod 4.5. bude negativan broj)

----------


## Juroslav

> Koliki je osobni odbitak na petero djece? 6.5?


osobnui odbitak za prvo dijete iznosi 0,5, za drugo dijete 0,7, za treće dijete 1,0, za četvrto dijete 1,4, za peto dijete 1,9, za šesto dijete 2,5 (dalje se progresivno povećava za 0,7, 0,8, 0,9, 1,0, 1,1 ...)

dakle, faktor osobnog odbitka za osobu s petoro djece iznosi 1,0 + 0,5 + 0,7 + 1,0 + 1,4 + 1,9 =6,5

----------


## jurisnik

> osobni odbitak za dijete se računa od mejseca u kojme je dijete rođeno bez obzira od kad je upisano na PK (primjerice, za dijete rođeno 31. siječnja osobni odbitak se računa za cijelu godinu, za dijete rođeno 31. prosinca osobni odbitak se računa za prosinac i sl.)


D je rođena 21. u mjesecu i za taj mjesec nam priznali osobni odbitak na nju - rečeno nam je da se samo djeca rođena do 15-tog u mjesecu računaju kao porezni odbitak za taj mjesec.

----------


## Maja

> mg1975 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Marsupilami,
> 
> upisuješ premije na dva mjesta...
> 
> 1. u rubrici Uplaćene premije osiguranja pod 4.1.1. u redu gdje si upisala i dohodak prema IP obrascu
> 
> ...


al zašto to smanji ukupni iznos za povrat ako bi se to trebalo računat u onaj ukupni iznos za olakšicu? (onih 12000)

----------


## Maja

zanemarite pitanje, guska je gledala krivu rubriku

----------


## Juroslav

> Juroslav prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> osobni odbitak za dijete se računa od mejseca u kojme je dijete rođeno bez obzira od kad je upisano na PK (primjerice, za dijete rođeno 31. siječnja osobni odbitak se računa za cijelu godinu, za dijete rođeno 31. prosinca osobni odbitak se računa za prosinac i sl.)
> 
> 
> D je rođena 21. u mjesecu i za taj mjesec nam priznali osobni odbitak na nju - rečeno nam je da se samo djeca rođena do 15-tog u mjesecu računaju kao porezni odbitak za taj mjesec.


i F. je rođen 21. u mjesecu (D. čak 26. u mjesecu) i za te mjesece je normalno priznat uvećan osobni odbitak
to ti mogu muljat u firmi, ali u Poreznoj znaju znanje i samo treba ispravno popuniti DOH-obrazac

----------


## Juroslav

> zanemarite pitanje, guska je gledala krivu rubriku


zanemareno   :Grin:

----------


## jurisnik

> jurisnik prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Juroslav prvotno napisa
> ...


Na Poreznoj su je upisali u PK karticu od sljedećeg mjeseca (ne od mjeseca kad je rođena) i kod godišnjeg obračuna poreza na dohodak za tu godinu su je računali od tog (sljedećeg) mjeseca.
Ja sam na DOH-obrascu upisala uvećani osobni odbitak već za taj mjesec u kojem je rođena ali to nije prošlo.

----------


## Stijena

> Juroslav prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> osobni odbitak za dijete se računa od mejseca u kojme je dijete rođeno bez obzira od kad je upisano na PK (primjerice, za dijete rođeno 31. siječnja osobni odbitak se računa za cijelu godinu, za dijete rođeno 31. prosinca osobni odbitak se računa za prosinac i sl.)
> 
> 
> D je rođena 21. u mjesecu i za taj mjesec nam priznali osobni odbitak na nju - rečeno nam je da se samo djeca rođena do 15-tog u mjesecu računaju kao porezni odbitak za taj mjesec.


ovo nisam znala........  :Rolling Eyes:  
MM je D rođenog u 8. mj, u poreznoj prijavi pisao kao odbitak tek od 9. mj (iako mu je računovotkinja na plaću obračunala tek u 10.mj) - i jel će Porezna to sad ispraviti i priznati mu odbitak i za 8/08 (priložio je rodni list) ili je to sad tako kako je napisao :/

----------


## Stijena

> mg1975 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Marsupilami,
> 
> upisuješ premije na dva mjesta...
> 
> 1. u rubrici Uplaćene premije osiguranja pod 4.1.1. u redu gdje si upisala i dohodak prema IP obrascu
> 
> ...


ja isto upisujem u 4.1.1., ali u drugi red s MB osiguranja (tako nam je prije par godina rekla naša računovotkinja) i isto ispadne negativan broj i oduzme se od iznosa dohotka - nikad nam na Poreznoj nisu rekli da ne valja i uvijek sve bude u redu.
Upišem i pod 6.3., ali tamo ga ne uzima u obzir pri obračunu.

U 4.5. nisam upisivala jer sam mislila da se to odnosi na dohdak koji imaš kad osiguranje nešto tebi isplaćuje :?

----------


## jurisnik

> ovo nisam znala........  
> MM je D rođenog u 8. mj, u poreznoj prijavi pisao kao odbitak tek od 9. mj (iako mu je računovotkinja na plaću obračunala tek u 10.mj) - i jel će Porezna to sad ispraviti i priznati mu odbitak i za 8/08 (priložio je rodni list) ili je to sad tako kako je napisao :/


Ovo od kad mu je u firmi obračunano na plaći nije bitno jer se za period za koji nije, to obračunava kod godišnje prijave.
A ovo od kojeg mjeseca priznaju dijete za uvećanje osobnog odbitka mi se, prema mojem i Juroslavovom iskustvu, čini da ovisi od uprave do uprave ili od referenta do referenta.

----------


## mallena

> jurisnik prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Juroslav prvotno napisa
> ...


strašno, strašno, strašno!!! djete rođeno pa taman 31.og u mjesecu može priznato kao uzdržavani član za cijeli taj mjesec!!! ne da može, nego mora!!!
ne mogu vjerovati što su u stanju sve reći...

----------


## Juroslav

> Juroslav prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  jurisnik prvotno napisa
> ...


Zakon o porezu na dohodak (NN br. 177/04), članak 36, par. 9:
"U slučaju promjena tijekom mjeseca u kojem se koriste osobni odbici prema stavku 3. ovoga članka, osobni odbitak zaokružuje se u korist poreznog obveznika na pune mjesece."

Piši žalbu ravnatelju (ili kak se već naziva) dotične ispostave: ako je i prošao rok za žalbu, znat će za ubuduće (makar bi već odavno trebali znati   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------


## Juroslav

> Juroslav prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mg1975 prvotno napisa
> ...


u uputama za ispunjavanje godišnje prijave (koje je napravila sama PU) stoji da se premije osiguranja prema članku 12. stavku 9. Zakona o porezu na dohodak (tu su i životna osiguranja, i dopunsko i dodatno zdravstveno, i dobrovoljno mirovinsko) upisuju u rubriku 4.5

----------


## mallena

> Stijena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  jurisnik prvotno napisa
> ...

----------


## Marsupilami

> mg1975 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Marsupilami,
> 
> upisuješ premije na dva mjesta...
> 
> 1. u rubrici Uplaćene premije osiguranja pod 4.1.1. u redu gdje si upisala i dohodak prema IP obrascu
> 
> ...


Ali ako tako napisem, osim sto mi u toj rubrici bude negativan broj ispada da osoba umjesto povrata poreza jos treba i platiti razliku i to duplo vise nego je iznos upisan u tu rubriku  :? 
U cemu je kvaka onda?
Nema mi logike  :/

----------


## Juroslav

> Juroslav prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mg1975 prvotno napisa
> ...


a jesi upisala iznos uplaćene premije i pod 6.3?

meni točno izračunava :?

----------


## mallena

ovo nisam znala........  :Rolling Eyes:  
MM je D rođenog u 8. mj, u poreznoj prijavi pisao kao odbitak tek od 9. mj (iako mu je računovotkinja na plaću obračunala tek u 10.mj) - i jel će Porezna to sad ispraviti i priznati mu odbitak i za 8/08 (priložio je rodni list) ili je to sad tako kako je napisao :/[/quote]
strašno, strašno, strašno!!! djete rođeno pa taman 31.og u mjesecu može priznato kao uzdržavani član za cijeli taj mjesec!!! ne da može, nego mora!!!
ne mogu vjerovati što su u stanju sve reći...[/quote][/quote]
po godišnjoj prijavi upiši djete od mjeseca u kojem je rođeno, tome i služe godišnje prijave. također ukoliko bačni drug predaje prijavu, mora upisati djete i na pisati da ga koristi (odnosno ne koristi) u 0%. znači roditelj koji ga koristi,  upisuje 100%. ili se možete dogovorit da podjelite osobni odbitak u kojem postotku vam odgovara.

----------


## Juroslav

> također ukoliko bačni drug predaje prijavu, mora upisati djete i na pisati da ga koristi (odnosno ne koristi) u 0%. znači roditelj koji ga koristi,  upisuje 100%. ili se možete dogovorit da podjelite osobni odbitak u kojem postotku vam odgovara.


ovo s postocima je potrebno upisivati samo ako se odbitak dijeli između roditelja
ukoliko samo jedan roditelj koristi poreznu olakšicu za dijete nije potrebno upisivati nikakve postotke

----------


## Marsupilami

Evo sada je ok, doslo je do neke greske pa mi nije prihvatilo osobni odbitak za cijelu godinu, sada je dobro izracunalo.
Hvala Juroslav   :Kiss:

----------


## Juroslav

btw. evo link na web-stranice PU s uputama za ispunjavanje godišnje prijave i objašnjenim olakšicama, oslobođenjima i porezno priznatim izdacima (i još nekim sitnicama popu prijave poreznih prekršaja i pritužbi na rad službenika PU   :Grin:  )

----------


## buca

*Juroslave*, hvala ti beskrajno   :Smile:

----------


## mg1975

> mg1975 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Marsupilami,
> 
> upisuješ premije na dva mjesta...
> 
> 1. u rubrici Uplaćene premije osiguranja pod 4.1.1. u redu gdje si upisala i dohodak prema IP obrascu
> 
> ...


Sorry, ali ovo nije točni......
......pod točkom 4.5. smatra se dohodak od osiguranja, to je kada ti osiguravatelj isplati dospjelo životno osiguranje ili napraviš otkup osiguranja, a njega si koristio kao olakšicu u prethodnim godinama.

Citiram uputu za popunjavanje DOH obrasca sa stranica porezne uprave.....
"- pod 4.5. podaci o dohotku od osiguranja koji je ostvaren od osiguravatelja prema članku 31. Zakona u 2008. godini, a na temelju premija osiguranja koje su u razdoblju od 1. srpnja 2001. do 31. prosinca 2008. godine uplaćene za životno osiguranje sa obilježjem štednje te dobrovoljno mirovinsko osiguranje i umanjivale osnovicu za utvrđivanje poreza na dohodak. Iskazuju se i podaci o uplaćenim premijama osiguranja prema članku 12. stavku 9. Zakona i podaci o predujmu poreza na dohodak kojega su po odbitku uplatili osiguravatelji. Podaci se popunjavaju prema priloženim potvrdama isplatitelja dohotka odnosno osiguravatelja,"

Linka na cijeli dokument http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/include...a%202008.g.doc

Citiram članak 31. zakona 
"Članak 31. 

(1) Dohotkom od osiguranja smatraju se primici u visini uplaćenih i porezno priznatih premija životnog osiguranja s obilježjem štednje i dobrovoljnoga mirovinskog osiguranja, a u slučaju otkupa polica životnog i dobrovoljnoga mirovinskog osiguranja ili prestanka osiguranja dohotkom se smatra iznos primitka, ako je manji od uplaćenih premija osiguranja.  

(2) Pri utvrđivanju dohotka prema stavku 1. ovoga članka ne priznaju se izdaci.  

(3) Uplaćene premije osiguranja od kojih se utvrđuje dohodak od osiguranja iskazuju se s valutnom klauzulom i u trenutku isplate osigurane svote preračunavaju u kunsku protuvrijednost primjenom srednjeg tečaja Hrvatske narodne banke na dan isplate.  

(4) Poslodavci, isplatitelji i porezni obveznici dužni su o uplaćenim porezno priznatim premijama osiguranja i isplaćenom dohotku od osiguranja voditi i dostavljati propisane evidencije i izvješća."

Link na Zakon.... http://propisi.porezna-uprava.hr/?id=b04d1

----------


## Nomoget

i meni se čini da pod 4.5 se ne upisuje osiguranje.
ja samo upišem pod 4.1.1 i 6.3.(tako mi je rekla sestrična koja radi u poreznoj).ako upišem pod 4.5 računa mi 600 kn veći povrat.nije da ga ne želim ali mislim da nije ispravno.

----------


## fegusti

kako se mogu dijeliti među roditeljima odbici na djecu?
konkretno - imamo 2 djece što je 0,5 + 0,7 = 1,2.
da li taj koeficijent možemo dijeliti 0,8 + 0.4?
pitam jer je moja plaća mala pa nije uplaćeno ništa poreza i još imam lufta pa me zanima mogu li dio odbitka prebaciti na mm-a pa da on dobije nešto povrata?

----------


## Marsupilami

> Juroslav prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mg1975 prvotno napisa
> ...


Moze li molim vas potvrda ovoga?

I dajte mi recite za ovo:



> Iskazuju se i podaci o uplaćenim premijama osiguranja prema članku 12. stavku 9. Zakona i podaci o predujmu poreza na dohodak kojega su po odbitku uplatili osiguravatelji. Podaci se popunjavaju prema priloženim potvrdama isplatitelja dohotka odnosno osiguravatelja


clanak 12. stavka 9. kojeg zakona?
U zakonu o doprinosima takva stavka ne postoji  :/ 
Inace taj clanak se spominje i u rubrici 6.3.

Gdje da na kraju to upisem?
Sada postoje dva savjeta i oba su potvrdile osobe koje su navodno u toj struci, e pa oba ne mogu biti tocna i sada sam zbunjena    :Sad:

----------


## mg1975

> clanak 12. stavka 9. kojeg zakona?
> U zakonu o doprinosima takva stavka ne postoji  :/ 
> Inace taj clanak se spominje i u rubrici 6.3.


Zakona o porezu na dohodak.......uz njega se veže i Pravilnik o porezu na dohodak.

Konačnu provjeru naših navoda možeš dobiti kod porezne uprave na telefon 0800 66 99 33.

 :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## Marsupilami

Eto nazvala sam poreznu upravu i receno mi je da se uplacene premije zivotnog osiguranja upisuju u rubriku 4.1.1 u rubriku "uplacene premije osiguranja".
Nije potrebno pisati u tocku 2, moze se upisati u isti red gdje se upisuju podaci iz IP obrasca.   :Wink:

----------


## Juroslav

> Sorry, ali ovo nije točni......
> ......pod točkom 4.5. smatra se dohodak od osiguranja, to je kada ti osiguravatelj isplati dospjelo životno osiguranje ili napraviš otkup osiguranja, a njega si koristio kao olakšicu u prethodnim godinama.
> 
> Citiram uputu za popunjavanje DOH obrasca sa stranica porezne uprave.....
> "- pod 4.5. podaci o dohotku od osiguranja koji je ostvaren od osiguravatelja prema članku 31. Zakona u 2008. godini, a na temelju premija osiguranja koje su u razdoblju od 1. srpnja 2001. do 31. prosinca 2008. godine uplaćene za životno osiguranje sa obilježjem štednje te dobrovoljno mirovinsko osiguranje i umanjivale osnovicu za utvrđivanje poreza na dohodak. *Iskazuju se i podaci o uplaćenim premijama osiguranja prema članku 12. stavku 9. Zakona* i podaci o predujmu poreza na dohodak kojega su po odbitku uplatili osiguravatelji. Podaci se popunjavaju prema priloženim potvrdama isplatitelja dohotka odnosno osiguravatelja,"
> 
> Linka na cijeli dokument http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/include...a%202008.g.doc
> 
> Citiram članak 31. zakona 
> ...


Citiram člana 12. stavak 9. Zakona o dohotku:
"(9) Izdacima pri utvrđivanju dohodaka rezidenata smatraju se i tijekom poreznog razdoblja u tuzemstvu uplaćene premije životnog osiguranja koje imaju obilježje štednje, dopunskog i privatnoga zdravstvenog osiguranja te dobrovoljnoga mirovinskog osiguranja tuzemnim osiguravateljima do visine 1.000,00 kuna za svaki mjesec poreznog razdoblja, a najviše do visine određene člankom 36. stavkom 26. ovoga Zakona."

A inače u friškim uputama na stranicama PU stoje sljedeće upute:

za točku 4.1.1.:
UPLAĆENE PREMIJE OSIGURANJA (stupac 5.)
Upisuje se podatke o iznosu (u kunama i lipama) uplaćenih premija životnog osiguranja s obilježjem štednje, premija dopunskog i dodatnog zdravstvenog osiguranja i premija dobrovoljnoga mirovinskog osiguranja što su uplaćene tuzemnim osiguravateljima iz potvrda osiguravatelja i Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje (najviše do 12.000,00 kuna godišnje*) i ako to porezni obveznik želi (s obzirom na buduće porezne obveze iz dohotka od osiguranja).

* U tu svotu na godišnjoj razini (12.000,00 kuna) uključeni su i:
- izdaci za zdravstvene usluge u Republici Hrvatskoj za vlastite potrebe,
- izdaci kupnje ili gradnje vlastitim sredstvima prve kuće ili stana na području Republike Hrvatske za potrebe trajnog stanovanja i/ili plaćene kamate po namjenskom stambenom kreditu u te svrhe,
- izdaci za održavanje vlastitim sredstvima postojećega stambenog prostora na području Republike Hrvatske radi poboljšanja uvjeta stanovanja i/ili plaćene kamate po namjenskom stambenom kreditu u te svrhe,
- svota plaćene slobodno ugovorene najamnine za potrebe stanovanja u stambenom prostoru najmodavca

za točku 4.5.:
UPLAĆENE PREMIJE OSIGURANJA (stupac 4.)
Upisuje se podatke o iznosu (u kunama i lipama) uplaćenih premija životnog osiguranja s obilježjem štednje, premija dopunskog i dodatnog zdravstvenog osiguranja i premija dobrovoljnoga mirovinskog osiguranja što su uplaćene tuzemnim osiguravateljima iz potvrda osiguravatelja i Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje (najviše do 12.000,00 kuna godišnje*) ako to porezni obveznik želi (s obzirom na buduće porezne obveze iz dohotka od osiguranja).

* U tu svotu na godišnjoj razini (12.000,00 kuna) uključeni su i:
- izdaci za zdravstvene usluge u Republici Hrvatskoj za vlastite potrebe,
- izdaci kupnje ili gradnje vlastitim sredstvima prve kuće ili stana na području Republike Hrvatske za potrebe trajnog stanovanja i/ili plaćene kamate po namjenskom stambenom kreditu u te svrhe,
- izdaci za održavanje vlastitim sredstvima postojećega stambenog prostora na području Republike Hrvatske radi poboljšanja uvjeta stanovanja i/ili plaćene kamate po namjenskom stambenom kreditu u te svrhe,
- svota plaćene slobodno ugovorene najamnine za potrebe stanovanja u stambenom prostoru najmodavca.

ispada da se može upisati na bilo koje od ta dva mjesta  :/

----------


## LIMA

Pitanje: 
Znači li to da sve skupa može biti max 12 000 kn? Konkretno, ja imam 14 000 kn uplaćenih kamata za stambeni kredit, upisujem 12 000 pod "stambene potrebe" i nigdje drugdje ne mogu više ništa upisati? (Imam par računa od privatnog ginekologa)
Imali smo i neke radove na radijatorima, oko 3 500 kn, računi su na moje ime (tup, tup!) - da ni ne prilažem te papire pošto mi kamate već ispunjavaju kvotu?

----------


## Stijena

> Pitanje: 
> Znači li to da sve skupa može biti max 12 000 kn? Konkretno, ja imam 14 000 kn uplaćenih kamata za stambeni kredit, upisujem 12 000 pod "stambene potrebe" i nigdje drugdje ne mogu više ništa upisati? (Imam par računa od privatnog ginekologa)
> Imali smo i neke radove na radijatorima, oko 3 500 kn, računi su na moje ime (tup, tup!) - da ni ne prilažem te papire pošto mi kamate već ispunjavaju kvotu?


ja već godinama imam oko 20000 kn kamata koje ne mogu koristiti, nego samo 12000, a da ne kažem da hrpu računa od privatnih doktora, kao ni policu životnog već godinama ne koristim  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## betty boop

molim da mi objasnite ovo oko odbitka za djecu...
imamo jedno dijete, znači osobni odbitk je 0.5...
dijete je prijavljeno na muževu PK karticu...
da li to znači da taj OO od 0,5 prijavljuje samo muž ili prijavljujemo oboje i što znači na DOH-u ona rubrika gdje se upisuje JMBG onoga s kim dijeliš OO?

----------


## sunca

> kako se mogu dijeliti među roditeljima odbici na djecu?
> konkretno - imamo 2 djece što je 0,5 + 0,7 = 1,2.
> da li taj koeficijent možemo dijeliti 0,8 + 0.4?
> pitam jer je moja plaća mala pa nije uplaćeno ništa poreza i još imam lufta pa me zanima mogu li dio odbitka prebaciti na mm-a pa da on dobije nešto povrata?



ne znam da li možeš tako kako ti predlažeš, ali sigurno možeš sebi u pojedinim mjesecima umanjit odbitak za 0,5 ili 0,7 ili 1,2.

npr. ja imam 2,2 tokom cijele godine i na kraju sam vidjela da mi je taj odbitak prevelik, pa sam zadnjih šest mjeseci upisala 1,5, a MM -u, koji inače ima 1, upisala 1,7 i to prolazi provjereno.

----------


## Marsupilami

> što znači na DOH-u ona rubrika gdje se upisuje JMBG onoga s kim dijeliš OO?


koliko sam ja shvatila to je bas ovo sto se opisuje u postu iznad moga, ako dijelis s tvojim muzem osobni odbitak za djecu upisujes njegov MBG, ispravite me ako grijesim   :Kiss:

----------


## betty boop

> betty boop prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> što znači na DOH-u ona rubrika gdje se upisuje JMBG onoga s kim dijeliš OO?
> 
> 
> koliko sam ja shvatila to je bas ovo sto se opisuje u postu iznad moga, ako dijelis s tvojim muzem osobni odbitak za djecu upisujes njegov MBG, ispravite me ako grijesim


ok, ali mi nije jasno u kojim se to situacijama dijeli osobni odbitak s mužem? šta to nema veze s tim kod koga je dijete upisano u PK karticu?

----------


## sunca

nema ti veze gdje ti je djete upisano. ti možeš na kraju godine prijavit djecu kako tebi paše. djeca ti ni ne moraju biti na PK kartici.

djeca su inače na meni, ali se potrefilo da sam bila dosta na bolovanju i da mi je uplaćeno malo poreza, a osobni odbitak mi je bio veći od dohotka. tako da sam mogla dignut sav uplaćeni porez, ali i dio osobnog odbitka prebacit na MM da i on sebi poveća osobni odbitak i time smanji poreznu osnovicu.

----------


## mg1975

evo kopiram sa http://ccenterclient.porezna-uprava.hr/

PODJELA OSOBNOG ODBITKA ZA UZDRŽAVANE ČLANOVE:
Ako oba bračna druga ostvaruju dohodak i uzdržavaju članove uže obitelji, osobni odbitak za uzdržavane članove uže obitelji u načelu dijele na jednake dijelove, ali mogu utvrditi i drugačiju raspodjelu.
Ovom mogućnošću mogu se koristiti i druge osobe koje nisu bračni drugovi ako istodobno zajednički uzdržavaju jednog ili više članova svoje uže obitelji. 

Ako se osobe ne mogu dogovoriti o raspodijeli dijela osobnog odbitka za uzdržavane članove i uzdržavanu dijecu, a jedan od uzdržavatelja traži preraspodijeu osobnog odbitka, tada se osobni odbitak dijeli na jednake dijelove.

UTVRĐIVANJE PRAVA NA OSOBNI ODBITAK ZA UZDRŽAVANE ČLANOVE UŽE OBITELJI I DJECU:
Uzdržavanim članovima uže obitelji i uzdržavanom djecom smatraju se fizičke osobe čiji oporezivi primici, primici na koje se ne plaća porez i drugi primici ne prelaze iznos šesterostrukoga osnovnoga osobnog odbitka na godišnjoj razini (9.600,00 kuna).

Djetetom se smatra i dijete nakon završenog redovnog školovanja do prvog zapošljavanja ako je prijavljeno Hrvatskom zavodu za zapošljavanje.
Prvim zapošljavanjem smatra se rad u radnom odnosu na određeno ili neodređeno vrijeme prema posebnim propisima.

Ako u tijeku poreznog razdoblja uzdržavani član uže obitelji i/ili dijete za koje porezni obveznik koristi dio osobnog odbitka ostvari primitke veće od 9.600,00 kuna godišnje, porezni obveznik koji je po toj osnovi koristio osobni odbitak, obvezan je podnijeti poreznu prijavu.

Ako u tijeku poreznog razdoblja uzdržavani član obitelji i/ili dijete za koje porezni obveznik koristi dio osobnog odbitka ostvari primitke manje od 9.600,00 kuna godišnje, godišnju prijavu za to razdoblje mogu podnijeti i uzdržavatelj i uzdržavani član i oboje mogu koristiti osobni odbitak.

Pri utvrđivanju prava na osobni odbitak za uzdržavane članove uže obitelji i djecu, ne uzimaju se u obzir primici prema posebnim propisima po osnovi socijalnih potpora, doplatka za djecu, opremu novorođenog djeteta i obiteljskih mirovina koje primaju djeca nakon smrti roditelja.

----------


## anatom

eto mene opet sa pitanjem jer mi nitko još nije pomogao!


na komplikacijama od 18.6.

i sad me zanima moram li dobiti CIJELI iznos poreza koji je uplacen ili dio?
Jer kada ispunim tablicu ( erste) daje mi cca 1000,00 kn manji iznos a cak imam i 2300,00 kn racuna od ginekologakoji mi je vodio trudnocu!


 :Smile:

----------


## sunca

> eto mene opet sa pitanjem jer mi nitko još nije pomogao!
> 
> 
> na komplikacijama od 18.6.
> 
> i sad me zanima moram li dobiti CIJELI iznos poreza koji je uplacen ili dio?
> Jer kada ispunim tablicu ( erste) daje mi cca 1000,00 kn manji iznos a cak imam i 2300,00 kn racuna od ginekologakoji mi je vodio trudnocu!



možda imaš popriličnu plaću    :Smile:  .

----------


## Maruška

> na komplikacijama od 18.6.
> 
> i sad me zanima moram li dobiti CIJELI iznos poreza koji je uplacen ili dio?
> Jer kada ispunim tablicu ( erste) daje mi cca 1000,00 kn manji iznos a cak imam i 2300,00 kn racuna od ginekologakoji mi je vodio trudnocu!


Ne postoji pravilo CIJELI  ili ne. Sve je stvar matematike.

----------


## anatom

ma nemam poprilicnu placu zato mi i nije jasno!

valjda je stvar matematike!


thx cure!  :Kiss:

----------


## fegusti

> ne znam da li možeš tako kako ti predlažeš, ali sigurno možeš sebi u pojedinim mjesecima umanjit odbitak za 0,5 ili 0,7 ili 1,2.
> 
> npr. ja imam 2,2 tokom cijele godine i na kraju sam vidjela da mi je taj odbitak prevelik, pa sam zadnjih šest mjeseci upisala 1,5, a MM -u, koji inače ima 1, upisala 1,7 i to prolazi provjereno.


pa da, logično! Hvala ti!

----------


## uporna

Vidim da spominjete da se u periodu komplikacija ima pravo na osobni odbitak.
Ja imam 2 mjeseca na IP obrascu bez poreza i doprinosa i osobnog odbitka jer sam bila na bolovanju priznatom kao ozljeda na radu i imala sam 100% plaću na teret HZZO-a.
Da li i u tom slučaju vrijedi da imam pravo na osobni odbitak za ta dva mjeseca?

----------


## Juroslav

osobni odbitak računa se za SVE mjesece u godini, bez obzira radili, bili na bolovanju ili uzeli neplaćeni

----------


## uporna

> osobni odbitak računa se za SVE mjesece u godini, bez obzira radili, bili na bolovanju ili uzeli neplaćeni


Hvala Juroslav na brzom odgovoru.

----------


## pupe

Pozdrav svima!
Dali isplate *jednokratnih naknada* za opremu novorođenog djeteta trebaju prijavljivati u poreznoj prijavi? Pritom mislim i na isplatu državne naknade, ali i one *grada Zagreba?*

----------


## Juroslav

ne, te jednokratne naknade su neoporezive

----------


## Mimolina

Znam da se slično pitanje ponavljalo već 100 puta al samo da provjerim jel sam malo zbunjena  :Rolling Eyes:   da li osobni odbitak popunjavam za cijelu godinu ako sam na komplikacije otišla 31.10.

----------


## baps

Da, da!  
Za cijelu godinu... (dale, i za studeni i za prosinac)

----------


## baps

... ispustih slovo ...
dale = da*k*le

----------


## kinka

Smije li rodni list za dijete, koji se prilaže poreznoj prijavi radi ostvarivanja olakšice, biti stariji od 6 mjeseci?

----------


## tinaka

Da li neko zna koliki maksimalni iznos svojih primanja mora imati član obitelji da bi da drugi član mogao prijaviti kao uzdržavanog člana i koristiti osobni odbitak za njega?

----------


## Demi

hm, mislim da je oko 1000 kn mjesecno, mozda i manje,nisam sigurna, ta cifra mi je ostala u glavi...nadam se da ce se javit neko tko tocno zna,

----------


## Demi

> evo kopiram sa http://ccenterclient.porezna-uprava.hr/
> 
> 
> 
> UTVRĐIVANJE PRAVA NA OSOBNI ODBITAK ZA UZDRŽAVANE ČLANOVE UŽE OBITELJI I DJECU:
> Uzdržavanim članovima uže obitelji i uzdržavanom djecom smatraju se fizičke osobe čiji oporezivi primici, primici na koje se ne plaća porez i drugi primici ne prelaze iznos šesterostrukoga osnovnoga osobnog odbitka na godišnjoj razini (9.600,00 kuna).
> 
> .

----------


## petarpan

> Smije li rodni list za dijete, koji se prilaže poreznoj prijavi radi ostvarivanja olakšice, biti stariji od 6 mjeseci?


kaj treba rodni list? mi ga nikada nismo slali i sve bijaše ok...

----------


## jurisnik

Ako je dijete upisano na poreznu karticu ne treba prilagati rodni list.

----------


## sis

Zna li netko gdje se može naći *EPOM* obrauzac u Wordu ili Excellu?

----------


## jadro

vezano za uzdrzavane slanove, oporezivi primici su ove godine 10.800 kn, a ne 9.600...tako su mi rekli na info 0800 669933 (1800x6=10.800).

----------


## Lili75

Zna li netko jesam li obvezna poslati prijavu u Poreznu ako sam cijelu prošlu god. bila zaposlena kod jednog poslodavca i uz to sa strane 3-4 ugovora o djelu. Jesam li obvezna podnijeti prijavu?

----------


## mariva

> kinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Smije li rodni list za dijete, koji se prilaže poreznoj prijavi radi ostvarivanja olakšice, biti stariji od 6 mjeseci?
> 
> 
> kaj treba rodni list? mi ga nikada nismo slali i sve bijaše ok...



moraš uz rodni list naravno ako dijete nije na poreznoj kartici, priložiti im  JMBG  djeteta naravno

----------


## Juroslav

> Zna li netko jesam li obvezna poslati prijavu u Poreznu ako sam cijelu prošlu god. bila zaposlena kod jednog poslodavca i uz to sa strane 3-4 ugovora o djelu. Jesam li obvezna podnijeti prijavu?


jesi

----------


## Berlin

> nema ti veze gdje ti je djete upisano. ti možeš na kraju godine prijavit djecu kako tebi paše. djeca ti ni ne moraju biti na PK kartici.


Ovo mi nije jasno.  :?

----------


## fegusti

ja za vrijeme porodiljnog nisam djecu sa svoje pk kartice prebacivala na mm-ovu.
u prijavi za povrat poreza (njegovoj, jer se meni nije imalo što vratiti) sam mu kao odbitak navela djecu i priložila njihove rodne listove i svoju potvrdu da su mi jedini primitci bili porodiljne naknade.
na pk kartici nisam ništa mijenjala.
ove godine ću učiniti slično. ja sebi u ukupnim god. primitcima mogu za 5 mjeseci odbiti taj odbitak a da svejedno ne moram ništa poreza platiti pa ću ga prebaciti na mm-a i on će imati pravo na povrat.

----------


## Berlin

> ja za vrijeme porodiljnog nisam djecu sa svoje pk kartice prebacivala na mm-ovu.
> u prijavi za povrat poreza (njegovoj, jer se meni nije imalo što vratiti) sam mu kao odbitak navela djecu i priložila njihove rodne listove i svoju potvrdu da su mi jedini primitci bili porodiljne naknade.
> na pk kartici nisam ništa mijenjala.
> ove godine ću učiniti slično. ja sebi u ukupnim god. primitcima mogu za 5 mjeseci odbiti taj odbitak a da svejedno ne moram ništa poreza platiti pa ću ga prebaciti na mm-a i on će imati pravo na povrat.


Što znači da osobni odbitak za dijete može biti - ili na mami - ili na tati bez obzira na čijoj je PK kartici 
Je li tako?

----------


## Lili75

*Juroslav* ,nailazim na dvojake odgovore, onaj savjetnik-stručnjak za poreze je u Večernjem neki dan odgovorio na nečiji upit da  NE, odnosno da nisam obvezna. Sad mi ništa nije jasno. :?

----------


## fegusti

> Što znači da osobni odbitak za dijete može biti - ili na mami - ili na tati bez obzira na čijoj je PK kartici 
> Je li tako?


da, bitno da odbitak ne koriste istovremeno oba roditelja.

(nadam se da me juroslav neće razuvjeriti)

----------


## Juroslav

> *Juroslav* ,nailazim na dvojake odgovore, onaj savjetnik-stručnjak za poreze je u Večernjem neki dan odgovorio na nečiji upit da  NE, odnosno da nisam obvezna. Sad mi ništa nije jasno. :?


pogledaj si potvrde o isplatama prema tim ugovorima o djelu: ako je po njima plaćen neki porez, dužna si podnijeti godišnju prijavu poreza na dohodak (i ostvariti pravo na povrat jednog dijela   :Grin:  )

----------


## Juroslav

> Berlin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Što znači da osobni odbitak za dijete može biti - ili na mami - ili na tati bez obzira na čijoj je PK kartici 
> Je li tako?
> 
> 
> da, bitno da odbitak ne koriste istovremeno oba roditelja.
> 
> (nadam se da me juroslav neće razuvjeriti)


mogu i istovremeno oba roditelja, svaki jedan dio (vidi prvu stranicu porezne prijave, pod 2. Podaci o uzdržavanim članovima uže obitelji: kod svakog uzdržavanog člana postoji mogućnost da se navede MBG osobe s kojom se odbitak dijeli i postotak koji se koristi - npr. otac koristi 40%, majka 60%)

----------


## zeljka231

Može li pomoć? F. je rođen 2.9.2008., a na mene smo ga prijavili 1.12. Žena koja mi je računala povrat rekla je da na temelju mojih obrazaca IP ne vidi da je F. prijavljen na mene. Kod mene je ostala PK, tj. nisam je slala natrag u firmu. Jel u tome možda problem? Da predam tako kako je izračunala ili  :? . Hvala!

----------


## Rene2

Imam račun od komunalnog poduzeća za popravak kanalizacije. Može li to MM prijaviti kao poreznu olakšicu u stambena davanja? Račun glasi na MMa.
Što još treba uz to priložiti, vlasnički list?

----------


## Juroslav

> Može li pomoć? F. je rođen 2.9.2008., a na mene smo ga prijavili 1.12. Žena koja mi je računala povrat rekla je da na temelju mojih obrazaca IP ne vidi da je F. prijavljen na mene. Kod mene je ostala PK, tj. nisam je slala natrag u firmu. Jel u tome možda problem? Da predam tako kako je izračunala ili  :? . Hvala!


dijete uopće ne treba biti prijavljeno na PK

dovoljno je u godišnjoj prijavi upisati podatke i uračunati uvećani osobni odbitak (u ovom slučaju od rujna do prosinca)

----------


## Audrey

> sunca prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nema ti veze gdje ti je djete upisano. ti možeš na kraju godine prijavit djecu kako tebi paše. djeca ti ni ne moraju biti na PK kartici.
> 
> 
> Ovo mi nije jasno.  :?


Pa, npr. dogovoriš s poslodavcem visinu plaće koja će ti se isplaćivati. Djecu preko godine nemaš prijavljenu na sebe, nego ih kao olakšicu prijaviš tek u poreznoj prijavi i dobiješ lijepi povrat poreza. Da si djecu odmah u plaći koristila kao poreznu olakšicu, dobila bi iste novce van (JER SI TU VISINU PLAĆE DOGOVORILA SA SVOJIM POSLODAVCEM) a ne bi imala radi čega tražiti povrat poreza, zapravo je tu na dobitku tvoj poslodavac. 
Nisam ni ja znala da to ima, dok nedavno nisam čula za takav slučaj. Vrijedi naravno za poslove i poslodavce kod kojih se visina plaće direktno dogovara.

----------


## zeljka231

Može li pomoć? F. je rođen 2.9.2008., a na mene smo ga prijavili 1.12. Žena koja mi je računala povrat rekla je da na temelju mojih obrazaca IP ne vidi da je F. prijavljen na mene. Kod mene je ostala PK, tj. nisam je slala natrag u firmu. Jel u tome možda problem? Da predam tako kako je izračunala ili  :? . Hvala!

----------


## zeljka231

Juroslave, hvala!! Dva puta sam poslala isto pitanje jer nisam skužila da je prvo otišlo.

A mogu li se uračunati i računi od privatnika ginekologa? Ona to nije napravila.

----------


## zeljka231

Juroslave, hvala!! Dva puta sam poslala isto pitanje jer nisam skužila da je prvo otišlo.

A mogu li se uračunati i računi od privatnika ginekologa? Ona to nije napravila.

----------


## Audrey

> Može li pomoć? F. je rođen 2.9.2008., a na mene smo ga prijavili 1.12. Žena koja mi je računala povrat rekla je da na temelju mojih obrazaca IP ne vidi da je F. prijavljen na mene. Kod mene je ostala PK, tj. nisam je slala natrag u firmu. Jel u tome možda problem? Da predam tako kako je izračunala ili  :? . Hvala!


Jesi li ti tog 1.12. bila na porodiljnom ili si već počela raditi? Ako si počela raditi imaš ga pravo prijaviti kao olakšicu u svim onim mjesecima kad si radila od dana njegovog rođenja, a ako si još na porodiljnom, neka ga tvoj muž upiše kao olakšicu sebi (ti na porodiljnom ne dobivaš plaću iz koje se izdvaja za porez, nego rodiljnu naknadu, pa nemaš na osnovu čega tražiti povrat). 
Možda je to jedan od slučajeva kad se uz poreznu prijavu predaje rodni list, mada se datum rođenja djeteta vidi i iz MBG-a.

----------


## Rene2

Još jedno pitanje.

MM je bio nezaposlen do 1. listopada 2008. I bio je meni porezna olakšica na plaći.
Ja sam ga odmah odjavila, i ne koristim ga za mjesece studeni i prosinac.

Ako on preda prijavu i koristi svoj neoporezivi dio, hoću li ja onda morati platiti porez?

----------


## Audrey

> Još jedno pitanje.
> 
> MM je bio nezaposlen do 1. listopada 2008. I bio je meni porezna olakšica na plaći.
> Ja sam ga odmah odjavila, i ne koristim ga za mjesece studeni i prosinac.
> 
> Ako on preda prijavu i koristi svoj neoporezivi dio, hoću li ja onda morati platiti porez?


Ako on želi koristiti osobni odbitak za mjesece kad je bio nezaposlen, tada ćeš ti morati platiti porez. Probajte izračunati jednu i drugu varijantu pa vidite koja vam je isplativija.
Ako si ga imala kao olakšicu i u listopadu, a on je tada već radio, mislim da nema problema ukoliko mu je plaća za listopad isplaćena u studenom, međutim ako mu je isplaćena u listopadu, mislim da bi ti morala 'vratiti' tu olakšicu.

----------


## zeljka231

> zeljka231 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Može li pomoć? F. je rođen 2.9.2008., a na mene smo ga prijavili 1.12. Žena koja mi je računala povrat rekla je da na temelju mojih obrazaca IP ne vidi da je F. prijavljen na mene. Kod mene je ostala PK, tj. nisam je slala natrag u firmu. Jel u tome možda problem? Da predam tako kako je izračunala ili  :? . Hvala!
> 
> 
> Jesi li ti tog 1.12. bila na porodiljnom ili si već počela raditi? Ako si počela raditi imaš ga pravo prijaviti kao olakšicu u svim onim mjesecima kad si radila od dana njegovog rođenja, a ako si još na porodiljnom, neka ga tvoj muž upiše kao olakšicu sebi (ti na porodiljnom ne dobivaš plaću iz koje se izdvaja za porez, nego rodiljnu naknadu, pa nemaš na osnovu čega tražiti povrat). 
> Možda je to jedan od slučajeva kad se uz poreznu prijavu predaje rodni list, mada se datum rođenja djeteta vidi i iz MBG-a.


Još uvijek sam na porodiljnom. MM je student pa ga ne može prijaviti preko sebe. Znači, u stvari je sve u redu s ovakvom prijavom? A računi od ginekologa privatnika? Hvala!!

----------


## fegusti

> vidi prvu stranicu porezne prijave, pod 2. Podaci o uzdržavanim članovima uže obitelji: kod svakog uzdržavanog člana postoji mogućnost da se navede MBG osobe s kojom se odbitak dijeli i postotak koji se koristi - npr. otac koristi 40%, majka 60%


aaaaa, tome služe ti postoci!
a ja sam tamo upisala 0,5 tj 0,7 i čudila se što mi je izbacilo znak %   :Embarassed:

----------


## Rene2

> Rene2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Još jedno pitanje.
> 
> MM je bio nezaposlen do 1. listopada 2008. I bio je meni porezna olakšica na plaći.
> Ja sam ga odmah odjavila, i ne koristim ga za mjesece studeni i prosinac.
> 
> Ako on preda prijavu i koristi svoj neoporezivi dio, hoću li ja onda morati platiti porez?
> ...


Hvala, plaća mu je isplaćena u studenom.
Onda mi se svakako ne isplati njemu raditi poreznu prijavu, jer ću više poreza ja morati platiti, nego što će on dobiti nazad.

----------


## Lili75

*Juroslave,*nažalost nemam povrat nego bi trebala ja uplatit (iako su svi porezi i prirezi uredno uplaćeni). Zato i ne mislim ove godine radit prijavu poreza na dohodak za 2008. 

Zvala sam Preznu na onaj besplatni broj i rekli su mi da nisam obvezna, e sad se ja pitam koliko često i jel uopće prekontroliravaju one koji nisu predali prijave kao ja? ima li šanse da mi se posreći da to prođe nezapaženo, uzimajući u obzir koliko su "ažurni i pedantni"?

----------


## Mirtica

> *Juroslave,*nažalost nemam povrat nego bi trebala ja uplatit (iako su svi porezi i prirezi uredno uplaćeni). Zato i ne mislim ove godine radit prijavu poreza na dohodak za 2008. 
> 
> Zvala sam Preznu na onaj besplatni broj i rekli su mi da nisam obvezna, e sad se ja pitam koliko često i jel uopće prekontroliravaju one koji nisu predali prijave kao ja? ima li šanse da mi se posreći da to prođe nezapaženo, uzimajući u obzir koliko su "ažurni i pedantni"?


Ti po zakonu za navedeni slučaj NISI dužna predati prijavu. Tu se ne radi o sreći.

Zakon kaže da se isplate po ugovoru o djelu u cjelosti oporezuju sa 25%. Dakle, tu nema 1800 kn porezne olakšice, pa stupnjevano napredovanje poreza od 15% - 45% obzirom na iznos primanja (znači, po ugovoru o djelu, ako ti u jednom mj. isplate 100,00 ili 100.000,00 kn, sve se oporezuje sa 25%). Isplati ti se predavati prijavu jedino ako imaš plaću po ugovoru o radu koja je oporezovana sa 15% i imaš još "prostora" da dio ili cijeli iznos od ugovora o djelu "uguraš" u taj dio koji se oporezuje sa 15%.... time ostvaruješ neki povrat. Ako ti plaćaš i 25% na ugovor o radu,  a iznos cijelog primitka od ugovora o djelu "stane" u taj dio primanja koji se oporezuje sa 25% onda ti je svejedno, a ako ti prema godišnjem primitku ukupnih isplata ulaziš i u dio koji se oporezuje sa 35% ili čak i sa 45%, onda NISI DUŽNA podnositi prijavu i plaćati jer je dogovoreni iznos poreza za ugovor o djelu 25% i to se po zakonu računa kao "konačno oporezovano". Zakon ide na ruku onima koji imaju manja primanja pa dozvoljava povrat na gore navedeni način. 
Ako ti ipak predaš prijavu, onda "negiraš tu konačnu oporezovanost i odlučuješ platiti razliku" koju inače nisi dužna platiti. 
Ovo ti je provjerena informacija jer moja mama ima isti slučaj i već godinama ne predaje prijavu.... išla je kod odvjetnika provjeriti.... za svaki slučaj.... da se ne bi kamate skupile...
U svoju računicu ubaci i sve porezne olakšice (uzdržavani članovi, 12.00,00 kn poreznih olakšica ako imaš) i ako i dalje piše da moraš uplatiti, a radi se o ugovorima o radu i djelu, onda nemoj predati!!!

----------


## Lili75

Ajme *Mirtica*, hvala ti puno, tako si mi sve lijepo i kristalno jasno pojasnila i smirila me, svaka ti čast draga   :Naklon:  , vidim da se fakat kužiš u poreze a sve si tako  jasno pojasnila sad sve kužim i uopće nisam znala za tu "konačnu oporezivost". Moj slučaj je upravo ono kako si objasnila nisam u skupini koja se oporezuje samo po 15%, nego po višoj stopi.

Lakše mi je kad znam da nisam dužna PU.

Hvala ti puno, puno.

----------


## Cubana

Imam pitanje.
MM je u bivšoj firmi, u kojoj je radio do 30.9.08 plaću dobivao sa zadnjim danom u mjesecu. Dakle za 9 mjesec je plaću dobio 30.9. i na PK obrascu u 10. mjesecu nema ništa upisano. 
U novoj firmi, u kojoj radi od 1.10. plaću je dobivao sa prvim danom slijedećeg mjeseca, dakle za 10. mjesec u 11.  
Sad, pri ispunjavanju porezne prijave ne znam što upisati pod 10. mjesec. Ima li on pravo na olakšicu za taj mjesec, jer radio jest, sam se to na pk obrascu ne vidi?

----------


## vesna72

ima

----------


## Juroslav

na olakšicu imaš pravo bez obzira radio ili ne

----------


## jadro

besplatni tel.PU ne radi iza 15h, a ja imam pitanje...pa pitam

da li se kod prijave povrata poreza na osnovu uzdrzavanog clana mora imati potvrda o uplatama, ili je dovoljna izjava o iznosu, i potvrda da nema nikakvih (ili dovoljnih) primanja?

----------


## gita75

Samo da utvrdim gradivo.
Koeficijent za dvoje djece je 1,0+0,5+0,7=2,2.
Jel to točno?

----------


## jadro

> besplatni tel.PU ne radi iza 15h, a ja imam pitanje...pa pitam
> 
> da li se kod prijave povrata poreza na osnovu uzdrzavanog clana mora imati potvrda o uplatama, ili je dovoljna izjava o iznosu, i potvrda da nema nikakvih (ili dovoljnih) primanja?


fali drugi dio  :/ 
i stavlja se u uzdrzavanog clana i koristi 0,5, ili se nekako drukcije evidentira. Radi se o mami, koja mi znaci nije na poreznoj kartici

gita75, je, gradivo dobro utvrdjeno   :Smile:  
1,0 je osobni i na njega ide, 1.dijete +0,5, drugo +0,7...

----------


## Berlin

Koje sve uvjete treba imati da bi netko mogao biti uzdržavani član?
Treba li živjeti na istoj adresi'
Kolika mu trebaju biti primanja?

----------


## jadro

> Koje sve uvjete treba imati da bi netko mogao biti uzdržavani član?
> Treba li živjeti na istoj adresi'
> Kolika mu trebaju biti primanja?


ne treba zivjeti na istoj adresi..moze biti i u inizemstvu. A ako zivi na podrucju pos.drz,skrbi i olaksica je veca, ili ako je sa invaliditetom.
Ne smije imati primitke vise od 10.200 kn godisnje (tu ne ulazi soc.potpora, djeciji, primitci za novorodjence, obiteljska mirovina djece nakon smrti roditelja). 
Uzdrzavani clan je bračni drug, roditelji, roditelji bračnog druga, preci i potomci u izravnoj liniji, pa i ex bracni drug kojem se placa alimentacija...

----------


## Berlin

Jadro hvala ti!

----------


## Berlin

Još nešto.
Da li umirovljenici mogu podnijet poreznu prijavu za povrat  sa računom od npr. ugradbenog ormara a ako mirovina ne prelazi taj neki iznos od cca 3000 kn tj. ako umirovljenik ne plaća porez.

----------


## jadro

nemoj me drzati za rijec, ali ako ne placa porez nema nista ni za povrat kakve god racune imao, valjda   :Smile:

----------


## Vila

nisam sigurna da razumijem ovu priču oko životnog. MM je kao osiguranje za kredit  morao uplatiti životno s obilježjem štednje jednokratno u iznosu od 21000 kn. Od banke je dobio potvrdu o tome kao porezno priznati izdatak u svrhu podnošenja prijave. Tu se spominje nekakvo plaćanje poreza jednom kada osiguranje prestane ukoliko se iskoristi kao porezno priznati izdatak. 

S obzirom da smo u 2008-oj bili u najmu stana, već time imamo uplaćenu najamninu u iznosu većim od maksimalnih 12000, pa me zanima da li prijavljivati životno ili ne. 

Pitam ponajviše jer je Ugovor o najmu na mene, pa iako smatram da bi on kao MM mogao iskoristiti tu poreznu olakšicu (jer sam ja cijele godine na porodiljnom), bojim se da ne prijavljujući životno nam se može desiti da nam primjerice ne priznaju ni najamninu, pa nemamo ništa od povrata. Ovako bi radije poslala sve, pa šta prođe. No, ukoliko bi danas sutra morala plaćati porez na to životno jer sam ga jednom u poreznoj prijavi iskoristila, onda ne bi. 

Uf... nadam se da me i vi razumijete, a ne samo samu ja sebe   :Smile:  

hvala

----------


## Juroslav

ukoliko imate iznos najamnine u iznosu većem od 12000 kuna (koliko se maksimalno priznaje), zaboravite na osiguranje - nije vam niti potrebno jer već imate maksimalni iznos olakšica, a moglo bi se dogoditi da vam za olakšicu uzmu iznos osiguranja umjesto iznosa najma stana pa vam za x godina pri isplati osiguranja naplate porez

----------


## Vila

hvala na odgovoru! No čisto me onda zanima kada je onda uopće isplativo navesti da se plaća životno?

----------


## Juroslav

nekome tko ima ugovor na 15-20-30 godina i uplaćuje mjesečno ili godišnje: možda se dotle promijeni zakon, pa se neće plaćati porez na to

----------


## Vila

:Smile:

----------


## Audrey

> A računi od ginekologa privatnika? Hvala!!


Sorry, nisam prije vidjela.
Ja bih ih predala uz poreznu prijavu.
Do sada smo mm i ja predavali račune od privat zubara, protetskih radova, slikanja zuba, kupovine leća i tekućina za leće, plaćenih participacija za lijekove i preglede... i koliko sam vidjela sve su nam priznali. Ove sam godine predala i za ortopedske uloške pa možda prođe.

----------


## Pepe2

Moze li se dobiti olakšica za izvanbračnog supruga ako je on nezaposlen...živimo skupa već 3 godine, ali nismo vjenčani...mogu li ga staviti na svoju PK

----------


## fortune

Imam nekoliko pitanja.
1. MM i ja uplaćujemo 3. stup mirovinskog osiguranja. Dobili smo potvrdu kojom možemo prijaviti povrat poreza temeljem tih uplata. Koliko je pametno to učiniti? Kako se povrat poreza tijekom godina odražava na kasniju isplatu mirovine iz 3. stupa? Da li se ona umanjuje?
2. MM ima prijavljeno prebivalište u Sesvetama, a boravište u Zagrebu. Treba li to navesti u poreznoj prijavi? Ako da, kamo šalje poreznu prijavu?
3. Još jedno glupo pitanje, ovo su nam prva djeca   :Embarassed: . Obje su bebe na njegovoj PK. Znači da su oni uzdržavani članovi obitelji, jel?   :Embarassed:  
Jedna usputna napomena, djeca su prijavljena u Zg.

----------


## jadro

> Imam nekoliko pitanja.
> 1. MM i ja uplaćujemo 3. stup mirovinskog osiguranja. Dobili smo potvrdu kojom možemo prijaviti povrat poreza temeljem tih uplata. Koliko je pametno to učiniti? Kako se povrat poreza tijekom godina odražava na kasniju isplatu mirovine iz 3. stupa? Da li se ona umanjuje?
> 2. MM ima prijavljeno prebivalište u Sesvetama, a boravište u Zagrebu. Treba li to navesti u poreznoj prijavi? Ako da, kamo šalje poreznu prijavu?
> 3. Još jedno glupo pitanje, ovo su nam prva djeca  . Obje su bebe na njegovoj PK. Znači da su oni uzdržavani članovi obitelji, jel?   
> Jedna usputna napomena, djeca su prijavljena u Zg.


na 1. ne znam 
2. prijavu podnosi u Zg. MM je tako bio poslao prijavu u Ri, ali su je oni vratili u ZG, i nas o tome obavijestili
3. da, djeca su uzdrzavani clanovi, nema veze gdje su prijavljena, jedno je 0,5, a drugo 0,7 olaksica + 1.00 za muza

----------


## fortune

> 1. MM i ja uplaćujemo 3. stup mirovinskog osiguranja. Dobili smo potvrdu kojom možemo prijaviti povrat poreza temeljem tih uplata. Koliko je pametno to učiniti? Kako se povrat poreza tijekom godina odražava na kasniju isplatu mirovine iz 3. stupa? Da li se ona umanjuje?


Jadro, hvala na odgovoru.
Što se tiče 3. stupa DMO uspjela sam saznati slijedeće. Zahtjev za povratom poreza je osobna odluka. Mogu zatražiti povrat poreza jer je to osobni odbitak, ali... Po završetku ugovorenog roka za uplatu DMO, ukoliko sam tijekom godina tražila povrat poreza, morat ću platiti 15% na uplaćeni iznos pošto je "to" oporezivo. Ako tijekom godina ne tražim povrat poreza, po završetku ugovorenog roka za uplatu DZO ne plaćam porez.
Eto, pa ako nekog zanima.

----------


## fortune

Znam da u povrat poreza idu računi za med. usluge koje smo sami platili (npr. vađenje hormona u privat. lab-u), ali me zanima što je s onima na kojima piše da se *temeljem čl. 11/1 t.3 Zakona o PDV-u PDV ne obračunava*? Imamo li pravo na povrat poreza za takve račune???

----------


## Mirtica

> Znam da u povrat poreza idu računi za med. usluge koje smo sami platili (npr. vađenje hormona u privat. lab-u), ali me zanima što je s onima na kojima piše da se *temeljem čl. 11/1 t.3 Zakona o PDV-u PDV ne obračunava*? Imamo li pravo na povrat poreza za takve račune???


Možeš i te račune priložiti jer nedobivaš pdv nazad, već ti se za taj iznos povećava porezna olakšica.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Evo kampanjke.  :Laughing:  

Gdje, zaboga, upisujem izdatke za medicinske usluge i donacije? :? Gledam stranu 6 i ne spada mi ni pod jednu od onih kategorija. :/

----------


## Berlin

Otprilike na dnu prve stranice.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Otprilike na dnu prve stranice.


Aaaaaa, tamo se skriva! :shock: Hvala ti puno!  :Love:

----------


## sorciere

ima nas još koji nismo niš napravili!   :Laughing:  

prvo sam mislila da neću slat prijavu - a sad vidim da kad upucam mirovinski - lijepa svota...

ja razmišljam ovako: ako sad stavim 3. stup za olakšicu - olakšava mi se 25%, a platit ću 15%... 

do kad je rok? do nedjelje, ili do ponedjeljka?

----------


## zeljka231

Audrey, hvala ti! Predala sam i račune pa ćemo vidjeti!

----------


## fortune

> ima nas još koji nismo niš napravili!   
> 
> prvo sam mislila da neću slat prijavu - a sad vidim da kad upucam mirovinski - lijepa svota...
> 
> ja razmišljam ovako: ako sad stavim 3. stup za olakšicu - olakšava mi se 25%, a platit ću 15%... 
> 
> do kad je rok? do nedjelje, ili do ponedjeljka?


Rok za predaju prijava je 02.03. u ponoć.
Mislim da ću morati ponovo zvati Poreznu u vezi tog vražijeg 3. stupa. Znam da se, ako tražim povrat poreza, u konačnici plaća 15%, ali ne znam na što.
Gdje se u poreznu prijavu upisuje uplaćeni iznos za 3. stup? Ja sam ga upisala pod točkom 6.6., ali mi se time iznos za povrat nije promijenio ni za lp.
Evo još jedno biserno pitanje. U Prilog UPO se upisuju oni famozni faktori osobnog odbitka (1,0 ili više, ovisno o uzdržavanim članovima).
Obzirom da sam dio prošle godine radila, dio bila na komplikacijama, a dio na porodiljnom za neke mjesece nemam primanja. Zanima me da li se ti faktori osobnog odbitka ispunjavaju za cijelu godinu ili samo za one mjesece u kojima sam imala primanja i plaćala porez?

----------


## Mirtica

faktor upisuješ za cijelu godinu.
3. stup upišeš na str. 2 tamo gdje si upisala podatke o plaći.... 4.1.1 podaci o plaći... uplaćene premije osiguranja.... u isti red gdje si upisala podatke o plaći....

----------


## Berlin

Mogu li kamate za stanbeni kredit (kao poreznu olakšicu) koristiti oba supružnika?

----------


## Anka

Pitanje:
Da li se na poreznoj prijavi upisuje i dobivena dividenda u 2008. od dionica?

----------


## sorciere

> Rok za predaju prijava je 02.03. u ponoć.
> Mislim da ću morati ponovo zvati Poreznu u vezi tog vražijeg 3. stupa. Znam da se, ako tražim povrat poreza, u konačnici plaća 15%, ali ne znam na što.
> Gdje se u poreznu prijavu upisuje uplaćeni iznos za 3. stup? Ja sam ga upisala pod točkom 6.6., ali mi se time iznos za povrat nije promijenio ni za lp.
> Evo još jedno biserno pitanje. U Prilog UPO se upisuju oni famozni faktori osobnog odbitka (1,0 ili više, ovisno o uzdržavanim članovima).
> Obzirom da sam dio prošle godine radila, dio bila na komplikacijama, a dio na porodiljnom za neke mjesece nemam primanja. Zanima me da li se ti faktori osobnog odbitka ispunjavaju za cijelu godinu ili samo za one mjesece u kojima sam imala primanja i plaćala porez?


koliko su meni rekli - plaćaš 15% na iznos koji ti isplaćuju (ako isplate jednog dana  :? ). 

ja sam upisala kao i prošle godine: 4.1.1, kolona 5, a onda isto u 6.5

mislim da se faktor osobnog odbitka piše u sve mjesece, jer ti se sva primanja zbrajaju (na godišnjoj razini), i od ukupnih primanja se odbija osobni odbitak .

----------


## sorciere

ajme... gledam sad što sam napisala - i vidim da sam kikici upisala krivi JMBG...  :shock: 

sutra jurim u ispostavu, možda nisu poslali...   :Sad:

----------


## sorciere

e, jesam brzopleta (opet)... 

što treba priložiti uz prijavu? jel treba fotokopiju izvoda iz matične knjige rođenih? 

ja ništa nisam priložila...  :?  samo poreznu karticu, uplatu mirovinskog, i račune...

----------


## Elly

Prijavu predala, otvorila fajl za 2009.   :Grin:  

Pa imam pitanje: ako mi dezurni doktor da 'bijeli' recept (koji placam), da li to moze uci za povrat poreza, i sto trebam cuvati? Racun i bijeli recept zajedno?
I mora li bijeli recept biti od vaseg doktora, ili moze biti i od dezurnog doktora?

Danas sam naime na tu temu nacula zanimljivu diskusiju u ljekarni, pa pitam ovdje upucenije. 
Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru!   :Kiss:

----------


## sorciere

niko ne zna kaj se prilaže uz prijavu???  :?

----------


## Bubica

ne trebas izvod ako ti je kcer prijavljena na tvoju PK karticu, to trebamo samo mi koje smo rodile prosle godine i klinci nam nisu prijavljeni niti na jednu PK karticu.

Imam i ja jedno pitanje - jel se prijava salje (postom) u centralu (Av. D. 32) ili u ispostavu (za mene N. Zagreb)?

----------


## Dalm@

Bubica, može oboje, s tim da ispostava ionako prosljeđuje centrali (tj. barem moja tako jer oni ne rade poreze građana).

----------


## jadro

> Pitanje:
> Da li se na poreznoj prijavi upisuje i dobivena dividenda u 2008. od dionica?


ne

----------


## Audrey

> Prijavu predala, otvorila fajl za 2009.   
> 
> Pa imam pitanje: ako mi dezurni doktor da 'bijeli' recept (koji placam), da li to moze uci za povrat poreza, i sto trebam cuvati? Racun i bijeli recept zajedno?
> I mora li bijeli recept biti od vaseg doktora, ili moze biti i od dezurnog doktora?
> 
> Danas sam naime na tu temu nacula zanimljivu diskusiju u ljekarni, pa pitam ovdje upucenije. 
> Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru!


Koliko sam ja shvatila, pravo na povrat imaš samo na lijekove koji su na listi, dakle idu na plavi (mislim) recept, i na njih se plaća doplata. Npr., ja sam dobila recept za sprej Nasonex, i još sam morala doplatiti šezdesetak Kn. Prijavi poreza sam priložila račun za tu doplatu, na njemu piše moje ime, adresa i porezni broj, zapravo moj MBG (to moraš tražiti u ljekarni da ti izdaju račun s imenom) i piše naziv lijeka, broj recepta i iznos doplate.
Ako sam ti slučajno dala krivu informaciju, ja se ispričavam.

----------


## Elly

> Prijavi poreza sam priložila račun za tu doplatu, na njemu piše moje ime, adresa i porezni broj, zapravo moj MBG (to moraš tražiti u ljekarni da ti izdaju račun s imenom) i piše naziv lijeka, *broj recepta* i iznos doplate.


Onda nema smisla da to cuvam - "bijeli" recept nema takav broj, samo ga je doktorica potpisala i pecatila - jedino po tome je sluzben.

Hvala ti na odgovoru.   :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ovako
danas je 28.02.
i ja sam se sjetila da trebam poslati prijavu  :Rolling Eyes:  
a u to se razumijem kao marica u krivi k....
da prostite
sad mi je kasno nekog žicat da mi to napravi

ako ispunim samo odobne podatke i priložim papire da li će mi priznati tu prijavu? :/

----------


## Elly

> ovako
> danas je 28.02.
> i ja sam se sjetila da trebam poslati prijavu  
> a u to se razumijem kao marica u krivi k....
> da prostite
> sad mi je kasno nekog žicat da mi to napravi
> 
> ako ispunim samo odobne podatke i priložim papire da li će mi priznati tu prijavu? :/


Ako me sjecanje ne vara, ove godine se prijava moze predati do 2.3. do 19h osobno, ili preporucenom postom do ponoci. 

Tako da imas vremena i za uzicavanje pomoci, i za slanje.   :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ma ne da mi se žicati
hoće li mi prihvatiti takvu prijavu ako niš ne ispunim osim imena, adrese i broja računa?

----------


## Bubica

ja sam prvih godina uvijek tako predavala i dobivala povrat. Oni i tak opet sve sami racunaju i kontroliraju.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> ja sam prvih godina uvijek tako predavala i dobivala povrat. Oni i tak opet sve sami racunaju i kontroliraju.


  :Naklon:

----------


## jadro

a70v ili tako, ili se malo poigraj na stranici erste banke, ima obrazac, samo ispunis, prvu stranicu (sa opcim podacima, uzdrzavanim clanovima i onim olaksicama-iznos za zdravstvene usluge, stambene kredite i radove...), i n adrugoj upises podatke sa PK kartie i sve ti sam izracuna (OK, ne znam sta radis, mozda imas masu honorarnog posla, dohotka od upravnih odbora, olaksica...   :Rolling Eyes:  ). 
Najbitinije je da posaljes  (preporuceno!!!), jer najgore sto se moze desiti je da te zovu da nesto fali ili da se necega moras odreci    :Grin:

----------


## talia7

svake, ali svake godine dočekam zadnji dan   :Embarassed:  
Može na pp netko zna ispuniti poreznu priijavu (za mene i mužu), ništa komplicirano, meni samo plaća, ali bila sam na bolovanju nekoliko mjeseci prošle godine, a muž plaća i kamete na stambeni.
Neka mama knjigovotkinja na porodiljskom kojoj treba mala ekstra zarada   :Smile:  
U Zagrebu sam i trebala bih to završiti nekad sutra ujutro.

hvala

----------


## Dalm@

talia7, možeš i ti samo ukucati u e-obrazac ono što znaš, referent ionako sve iznova obradi.

*Ne zaboravite se potpisati* na dnu str. 6!

----------


## Dalm@

*Recepti:*
Trebali bi se priznati računi svih lijekova čiji je režim izdavanja receptni (crven, bijeli, plavi - nebitno). To znači da je lijek takav da ga treba propisati liječnik.
Ne priznaju se računi lijekova koji su u slobodnoj prodaji (tzv. OTC lijekovi).
Trebali, velim, jer nisu ni svi referenti načisto što znači "receptni", pa onda ovisi ko obrađuje prijavu.

----------


## Elly

> *Ne zaboravite se potpisati* na dnu str. 6!


Uh, valjda jesam. 
Ako nisam? Hoce li me zvati?   :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

našla žrtvu
i napravili te prijave
e sad mi nije jasno
moja stara je umirovljenik
ne radi niš sastrane
uplaćuje dopunsko zdravstveno
i sad je ispalo da će ona morat platit skoro iznos jedne pemzije
prethodih godina je imala povrat oko 100 kuma
kaže ovaj frend koji je radio prijavu da je očito u nečem pogriješio ali ne može otkriti što jer nije do sad nikad radio prijavu za penziće
ima tko ideju?

----------


## mamma san

> našla žrtvu
> i napravili te prijave
> e sad mi nije jasno
> moja stara je umirovljenik
> ne radi niš sastrane
> uplaćuje dopunsko zdravstveno
> i sad je ispalo da će ona morat platit skoro iznos jedne pemzije
> prethodih godina je imala povrat oko 100 kuma
> kaže ovaj frend koji je radio prijavu da je očito u nečem pogriješio ali ne može otkriti što jer nije do sad nikad radio prijavu za penziće
> ima tko ideju?


nije unijela osobni odbitak za umirovljenike. I pitanje je da li ima invalidsku mirovinu? jer ako ima, odbitak je još veći. 

Uglavnom ako je "običan" umirovaljenik: mjesečni odbitak u poreznoj prijavi iznosi kako slijedi: 1-6 mjeseca max 3000 kuna (ukupno 18.000)
a od 7 do 12 max 3200 mjesečno odnosno 19200 kuna, odnosno max 37.200 kuna.  Ako je invalid rada onda se još mjesečni odbitak uvećava za faktor 0,30.

U svakom slučaju, mislimda porezna prijava nije dobro ispunjena. I može biti lako da je tvoja mama invalid rada, pa ste zaboravili unijeti faktor 0,30, te je stoga izašla veća obveza poreza u odnosu na onu koja je uplaćena. Pogledajte u izvještaj HZMO, u gornjem uglu stoji da li se radi o invalidskoj mirovini. Ako ste krivo ispunili, onda tražite odmah ispravak porezne prijave.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

hvala ti
nije invalid
obični umirovljenik
sigurno da je krivo ispunjeno
ali ja ne kužim što
a ni ovaj frend
mislim ispuniti samo generalije i priložiti potvrdu o penziji i uplaćenom dopunskom
pa nek oni računaju

----------


## mamma san

napravi tako.

No provjeri koji joj je unešen mjesečni osobni odbitak na stranici 7?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

je, osobni odbitak nije dobro stavljen
njoj piše 1600 za prvih 6 mj i 1800 za idućih 6
kako da to ispravim?

----------


## mamma san

3000 za prvih 6 mjeseci, a 3200 za preostalih 6.

----------


## mamma san

> 3000 za prvih 6 mjeseci, a 3200 za preostalih 6.


mislim mjesečno..od 1-6 mjeseca po 3000 kuna
od 7 do 12 mjeseca po 3200 kuna

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

joj ne kužim
daj samo još malo strpljenja, molim te
zapravo šaljem ti pp

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

riješeno
da se i javno zahvalim, a ne samo u paralelnom pp forumskom svijetu
hvala mama sanko
 :Kiss:

----------


## fortune

Evo čitam gornje postove pa mi nešto nije najjasnije.
Da li zbroj olakšica (računi za med. usluge, osiguranja i sl.) mora biti do 12.000,00kn ili se isplaćuje preplata poreza u iznosu do 12.000,00kn?
Naime, moja je mama prošle godine dobila povrata puno preko 12.000,00kn (otišla u mirovinu), ali ne znam koliko je prijavila.

----------


## mamma san

> Evo čitam gornje postove pa mi nešto nije najjasnije.
> Da li zbroj olakšica (računi za med. usluge, osiguranja i sl.) mora biti do 12.000,00kn ili se isplaćuje preplata poreza u iznosu do 12.000,00kn?
> Naime, moja je mama prošle godine dobila povrata puno preko 12.000,00kn (otišla u mirovinu), ali ne znam koliko je prijavila.


Fortune, a kako bi mi znali što je tvoja mama prijavila, ako nismo vidjeli prijavu?   :Grin:  

No, odgvor na tvoje pitanje je da zbroj svih olakšica koje uvećavaju osobni odbitak ne smije prijeći 12.000 kuna.

----------


## sunnyapril1

nam da je gotovo, ali molim pomoć radi porezne prijave za mm.nemojte pitati zašto je kasnio, to je druga tema  :Evil or Very Mad:  

u mirovini je hrvi, 30% i isto mi je sinoć (opet    :Evil or Very Mad:  ) excell izbacio da bi trebao uplatiti , iako ima i 10000 kn za uvećanje osobnog odbitka. gledala sam i one upute, ali nisam mogla skužiti, pa molim pomoć za nagodinu.
U mirovinu sam upisala ukupan iznos i uplaćeni porez i prirez prema listiću od mrovine
u 4.1.4. stupanj invalidnosti i iznos dohodka(to sam vidjela da ide ukupan iznos)


Za str 7, 9.1. nisam znala iznos odbitka umirovljenika

Na str 9 kako upišemumanjenje za olakšicu hrvi
Zato mi u excelu od erste izračunava prirez 2,5 puta veći od onoga koji piše na listiću?

Hvala, hva!la, hvala

----------


## vesna72

veći prirez ti izračunava ako si kliknula na krivi grad.

doplatu ti izračunava zato jer nisi ubacila osobni odbitak za umirovljenika.

tamo se ne piše onaj 1,0 na početku.... nego u nekom dalekom stupcu ubacuješ ručno 3.000,00 kn za prvih 6 mjeseci, i 3.200 kn za drugih 6.

trebalo bi biti to   :Smile:

----------


## sunnyapril1

Tnx, sad to već bolje izgleda!

(tj.izgledalo bi)

----------


## uporna

Ali ako je muž i invalid spominjalo se je da je osobno odbitak i veći od 3000/3200. To treba provjeriti.

----------


## vesna72

umanjenje za olakšicu hrvi se upisuje na strani 6 - 6.8. , a ne na strani 7 u kolonu s osobnim odbitkom

kasnije kod izračuna dobivamo u  9.6.6. iznos za koji se umanjuje obveza dobivena pod 9.6.1.
osobni odbitak utječe na izračun 9.6.1.
invalidnost utječe na 9.6.6.
a razlika je.... godišnja obveza poreza i prireza.

ovo bi bilo ukratko, da se tu još raspravljati, ali da ne kompliciramo... tko je jamio, jamio je   :Wink:  

nastavak iduće godine   :Grin:

----------


## sunnyapril1

ma vesna, krivo sam napisala,tnx cure   :Love:  
hm, ovo za odbitak po invaliditetu još moram provjeriti

jasno vam je da ću ga ubit , ne?

a da mu ne govorim  godinama , daj vidi što ti treba, daj idi u mirovinsko, ma ne

ajde, ove godine smo se dobili barem do isplatnog lista, pa sad kroz 2-3 će valjda i ispuniti prijavu   :Klap:

----------


## svizac

Negdje sam čula, više i sama ne znam gdje, da postoji šansa da zbog krize u države NE ISPLATE POVRATE POREZA. Je li to moguće? Jel to uopće legalno?

----------


## saška

> Negdje sam čula, više i sama ne znam gdje, da postoji šansa da zbog krize u države NE ISPLATE POVRATE POREZA. Je li to moguće?


Moguće je, nadajmo se da nam država neće otići u Honduras, ali je to malo vjerovatno...




> Jel to uopće legalno?


Nije naravno, kao i puno drugih stvari, ali idemo dalje, ne?

----------


## Irchi

Moja je mama nedavno dobila povrat za 2008. (živi na području od posebne drž. skrbi i ima prezime na samom početku abecede). Povrat je svake godine dobivala otprilike u ovo vrijeme. 
Znači, nešto će se vratiti, po mojoj procjeni, ovisno o ambicijama na lokalnim izborima  :/  (jer je ovaj porez u većini prihod jedinica lok. uprav i samouprave).

Najgore je to što zakonski rok za povrat NE postoji   :Mad: .

----------


## saška

> Moja je mama nedavno dobila povrat za 2008. (živi na području od posebne drž. skrbi i ima prezime na samom početku abecede).


Super!

----------


## Stijena

znači, tko je jamio do lokalnih izbora, jamio  je  :Rolling Eyes:  ...........al meni se čini da to više ima veze sa šukerom :/ ponekad mi je stvarno žao što izbori nisu i češće
i iskreno me zabrinjava što nam to mogu vratiti i za 10 godina i nikom ništa.......

----------


## jadro

kad god došo-dobrodošo   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Stijena

> kad god došo-dobrodošo


točno  :Yes:  
al meni bi dobrije došao sad kad sam na ovoj crkavci od porodiljskog, a recesija bijesni - kajaznam :/

----------


## ZO

ja dobila povrat poreza  :shock:  :shock: 
predala sam papire doduše 01.02., sa ispunjenim podacima o novcima za povrat, sve sam poračunala....nisam imala baš neku lovu za dobit, ali što je bilo sjelo je  :D

----------


## Juls

A smije li se znati koje su to županije dobile povrat poreza, da vidim ima li nade za mene?

----------


## ZO

ja zagrebačka

----------


## icyoh

ja sam zadnje dvije godine (relativno velik iznos) dobila povrat u prosincu - tj. otkad imam stambeni. A godinu prije kad sam dobila cca 500tinjak kn je stigao u travnju.
Zgb

MM dobije u travnju (Zagorje).

----------


## Ogulinka

ja još nisam dobila al frendica mi kaže da ona je prošli tjedan. znači i karlovačka županija dolazi na red.

----------


## martinaP

Ja sam dobila povra poreza oko 25.4. Znači dio je vraćen i u varaždinskoj županiji  :D

----------


## Ala

Dali je tko u Međimurskoj županiji dobio povrat?

----------


## Juls

Evo i brodsko-posavska počela sa povratom poreza  :D

----------


## kikiii

ima li ko u Splitsko Dalmatinskoj da je dobio porez?

----------


## icyoh

Velika gorica je počela s povratima.

----------


## newa

jel dobio netko iz osječko-baranjske?

----------


## chiara30

I u splitsko-dalmatinsku stigao povrat poreza jučer   :Grin:

----------


## pinguica

Kako mi je veselo jutros pozvonio poštar na vrata "POVRAT POREZA!" viče on   :Laughing:  
Pa nije to povrat poreza, to je porezno rješenje, neki porez moraju i platiti, ajjajajjajaj  :Taps:

----------


## saška

> jel dobio netko iz osječko-baranjske?


Zadnja rupa na svirali   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Amalthea

> Dali je tko u Međimurskoj županiji dobio povrat?


Ja još ne.

----------


## newa

> newa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel dobio netko iz osječko-baranjske?
> 
> 
> Zadnja rupa na svirali


  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Ala

Evo jučer stigao povrat poreza  :D (međimurska županija)

----------


## Janoccka

> newa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel dobio netko iz osječko-baranjske?
> 
> 
> Zadnja rupa na svirali



Vukovarsko-srijemska je zadnja ove godine.

----------


## pirica

moj svekar dobio povrat (Zagreb- Sesvete), MM i ja još ne valjda zato što imamo dosta za povrat :? , inaće isto prezime i ista porezna uprava

----------


## saška

> saška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  newa prvotno napisa
> ...


A koja je osječko-baranjska?

----------


## newa

kaže mi kolegica danas (osječko-baranjska) da je dobila povrat...
znači krenulo je i kod nas... Jedva čekam da i meni sjedne

----------


## Elly

> *Recepti:*
> Trebali bi se priznati računi svih lijekova čiji je režim izdavanja receptni (crven, bijeli, plavi - nebitno). To znači da je lijek takav da ga treba propisati liječnik.
> Ne priznaju se računi lijekova koji su u slobodnoj prodaji (tzv. OTC lijekovi).
> Trebali, velim, jer nisu ni svi referenti načisto što znači "receptni", pa onda ovisi ko obrađuje prijavu.


Meni rece opticarka da se moze zatraziti R1 racun za prilaganje u PP i kod naocala, stakala, leca, otopina za lece... (jer su to sve medicinska pomagala)

----------


## Janoccka

Krenula i Vukovarsko-srijemska  8)

----------


## anita_m

pošto o temi znam mizerno, trebam pomoć

prijavila sam porez - prvi put (a mislim da će mi odsad to postati praksa  :Smile:  )- kasno palim

uzela sam poveći kredit prošle godine i iz njega je plaćen porez od cca. 24000 kuna - koliki  povrat se dobije na to ? 

je li maximalni iznos povrata 12000 kn ili?

stvarno pojma nemam pa molim za pomoć cure koje o tome nešto znaju

----------


## anita_m

zvala sam u PU i rekli su mi da je rješenje gotovo i da će mi biti isplaćene 3000kn, mama san vidim da si stručnjak u temi - to je OK?

----------


## jelena.O

> pošto o temi znam mizerno, trebam pomoć
> 
> prijavila sam porez - prvi put (a mislim da će mi odsad to postati praksa  )- kasno palim
> 
> uzela sam poveći kredit prošle godine i iz njega je plaćen porez od cca. 24000 kuna - koliki  povrat se dobije na to ? 
> 
> je li maximalni iznos povrata 12000 kn ili?
> 
> stvarno pojma nemam pa molim za pomoć cure koje o tome nešto znaju



tvoj maximalni odbitak može biti 12000 kn, ako si u braku mogla si podjeliti taj iznos na muža tebi 12000 kn, njemu isto.

Oni su ti tvoju osnovicu za porez smanjili za 12000 kn, dobili su porez koji je za toliko i toliko manji.

Ak imaš onaj obrazac za prijavu u kompiču, stvi u rubriku stanovanje 12000 kn,  i vidi koliko će ti ispasti da trebaš dobiti.

----------


## Moover

> uzela sam poveći kredit prošle godine i iz njega je plaćen porez od cca. 24000 kuna - koliki  povrat se dobije na to ?


Porez??? Da nisi ti nešt pobrkala? Porez na kupnju nekretnine, porez na dohodak, plaćene kamate na kredit...?  :? 




> tvoj maximalni odbitak može biti 12000 kn, ako si u braku mogla si podjeliti taj iznos na muža tebi 12000 kn, njemu isto.


Jes ti sigurna da je ovo izvedivo? Kako?

----------


## mamma san

> anita_m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> uzela sam poveći kredit prošle godine i iz njega je plaćen porez od cca. 24000 kuna - koliki  povrat se dobije na to ?
> 
> 
> Porez??? Da nisi ti nešt pobrkala? Porez na kupnju nekretnine, porez na dohodak, plaćene kamate na kredit...?  :?


Slažem se sa Mooverom. Vjerovatno se radi o porezu na promet nekretninama (5%) od vrijednosti nekretnine. U tom smislu nemaš prava na povrat, ali ste imali pravo, u slučaju da se radilo o vašoj prvoj nekretnini, na oslobođenje od plaćanja poreza na promet nekretnina ovisno o veličini nekretnine i broju članova vaše obitelji.





> jelena.O prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tvoj maximalni odbitak može biti 12000 kn, ako si u braku mogla si podjeliti taj iznos na muža tebi 12000 kn, njemu isto.
> 
> 
> Jes ti sigurna da je ovo izvedivo? Kako?


Na žalost, ova informacija nije točna. Odnosno, bolje rečeno nije točna u potpunosti.

Naime, podijela osobnog odbitka između supružnika postoji u slučajevima osnovnog osobnog odbitka, a dijeli se dio za uzdražavane članove. 

Kod uvećanog osobnog odbitka osnovni parametar je na koga glasi potvrda o uplati.
Kod ugovora o stambenom kreditu, olakšicu s osnove kamata može koristiti SAMO onaj supružnik na kojeg glasi ugovor o kreditu. Jer je i nekretnina plaćena s te osnove, pa je to ujedno i potvrda o plaćanju.

Kod kupoprodajnog ugovora, odnosno uvećanja s osnove kupoporodaje, olakšicu može iskoristiti  i onaj supružnik na kojeg ne glasi ugovor o kupoprodaji SAMO AKO postoji potvrda da je on uplatio neka sredstva sa osnove kupoprodaje. Ako je prodavatelj fizička osoba, onda on mora izdati potvrdu da je od xy (drugog supružnika) primio xy HRK na ime isplate. A ako je prodavatelj pravna osoba, dovoljna je potvrda o plaćanju koja glasi na tog drugog supružnika. 
U tom slučaju, se radi priznavanja ovih troškova u svrhu uvećanja osobnog odbitka uz potvrdu o uplati, prilažu i svi ostali dokazi da se radi o prvoj nekretnini, kao i vjenčani list.

----------


## mamma san

Ujedno, nastavno na prethodni post dodajem da je ista stvar kod adaptacije stambenog prostora. Ako supružnici žele dijeliti troškove, bitno je da je svaki supružnik izvršio uplatu po računu naslovljenom na njegovo ime.

----------


## anita_m

no da -  kao osiguranje kredita sklopljena je polica osiguranja života  :Embarassed:

----------


## mallena

> zvala sam u PU i rekli su mi da je rješenje gotovo i da će mi biti isplaćene 3000kn, mama san vidim da si stručnjak u temi - to je OK?


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:   telefonski su ti rekli??? pa to je strašno! što da je zvala tvoja (zločesta) susjeda u tvoje ime, bez tvog znanja, bilo bi ti drago da takvu informaciju dobije netko za koga ne želiš da zna????
o povratu poreza dobivaš privremeno porezno rješenje i nije baš normalno da se takve stvari objavljuju telefonski.
naravno, ovo nije u nikom slučaju upereno protiv tebe već na nesavjesno postupanje službenika PU. jedina informacija koju si smjela dobiti jest da li je prijava rješena ili ne. 
đizus, kolege...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## anita_m

dali su mi podatak nakon što sam im izrecitirala svoj JMBG

----------


## mallena

> dali su mi podatak nakon što sam im izrecitirala svoj JMBG


da, da pretpostavljam gdje si zvala, ali takvu informaciju NE SMIJU davati. imaš pravo samo provjeriti da li je prijava rješena, eventualno ako je odštampano rješenje kad bi ga mola dobiti, ali ne da li i koliko povrata ostvaruješ.
al dobro, šta se može...
 :Smile:

----------


## točkalica

hi

JESU VAMA STIGLI POVRATI POREZA ZA 2009. Čula sam da su trebali doć do kraja 5 mjeseca, a kod nas ni traga ni glasa. ni poštom ni nikako.

koga mogu nazvat i pitat?? hvala

----------


## icyoh

Ovisi gdje živiš.
Pisale su cure na prethodnim stranicama kome je sjelo (meni ne - Zgb).

----------


## točkalica

hvala icyoh!

Ma krasno priorsko-goransku nitko nije ni spomenuo   :Sad:  . i još sam prijavila zadnji dan. Mogli bi taman za Božić dobit!!

----------


## Sretna Mama

Ni nama jos nije bio povrat poreza... država nema novca, bit će

----------


## mallena

porezne prijave se obrađuju do kraja godine. ne očajavajte, ne možemo doći na red svi u isto vrijeme. prvo se obrađuju prijave kod kojih je uredno predana sva dokumentacija i nije potrebno zvati poreznog obveznika da dopuni prijavu. takvih prijava je poprilično. sve ostale prijave dolaze kasnije na red zbog duže procedure, dok se pozove porezni obveznik, dostavi potrebnu dokumentaciju itd. a događa se i da obveznici ostavljaju krive brojeve računa i sl.
za zagreb isplate obrađenih prijava idu otprilike jednom mjesečno (kažem otprilike, može biti i češće). 
dobit ćete svi svoj povrat, ali se morate strpiti.

----------


## icyoh

Moja teorija (ne mora biti točna) je da veći iznosi idu zadnji.
Kad sam dobivala 500tinjak kn, sjelo bi za ljeto. A zadnje dvije godine kad dobijem veći iznos onda dolazi u prosincu. 
Sad kad čekam maltene max iznos (porodijski, privatna poliklinika, ogroman kredit) ću valjda dobiti 31.12. u 23h.

----------


## Deaedi

Ja sam dobila, veci iznos, pocetkom lipnja.
MM jos nije dobio, a ceka oko 1500kn.

----------


## icyoh

Onda i dalje gajim nadu   :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

Samo da dodam da sam povrat doprinosa (i za 2007 i 2008) dobila neki dan - predala sam prije cca mjesec, dva.

----------


## marijana07

Pozdrav svima!
Zanima me jedna informacija ako mi možete pomoći. Suprug i ja dižemo ove godine 52000€ stambenog kredita za kupnju stana (1. nekretnina) na koju se upisujemo kao vlasnici. U kredit ulazimo kao sudužnici (tj. suprug ga podiže, a ja sam sudužnik), a podižemo ga preko Wustenrot stambene štedionice. Imamo i dijete od 6 mjeseci prijavljeno preko supruga. 
Zanima me sljedeće: imamo li mi sljedeće godine zbog toga pravo na povrat poreza po stambenom kreditu i ako da kako da ostvarimo to pravo?
Hvala!

----------


## icyoh

Da. U prijavu poreza dodajte i stambeni kredit (od banke se dobije potvrda o uplaćenim kamatama).
Mi smo lani dobili povrat i na jamčevinu.

----------


## sorciere

> dobit ćete svi svoj povrat, ali se morate strpiti.


hm... nešto mi to predugo traje.  :/

----------


## Maja

Čekaj sorcie
prvo MI moramo uplatit NJIMA da bismo MI dobili naše povrate

----------


## icyoh

Moja mama i brat (Zgb) dobili prošli tj.

----------


## newa

ja još ništa   :Evil or Very Mad:   (osječko-baranjska)

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ni ja.  :Mad:

----------


## Maja

ni ja

----------


## mali karlo

ni MM niej još ništa dobio, ni rješenje, a moji u du-neretvanskoj žup su dobili prije 3 mj

----------


## Bubica

ni ja  :Sad:  

kako se to moze provjeriti, gdje moram nazvati?

----------


## Maja

u PU gdje si predavala

----------


## anjica

> ni ja  
> 
> kako se to moze provjeriti, gdje moram nazvati?


na besplatan broj
mislim da je 0800669933

----------


## MBee

Na taj broj, pripremi JMBG ili OIB.

----------


## sonata

Definitivno trebate nazvati. Mi smo slucajno preko poznanice saznali da su nam prijave nepotpune pa smo se javili u nasu PU. Da bi nam zenska rekla da im je zabranjeno zvati na mobitel pa nam zato nije javljeno a dopis bi slala na kucnu adresu ali tko zna kada. Doslovno tim rijecima  :shock:  Pa sta onda ne napisu da se ne ostavlja broj mobitela nego kucni. A mi mislili-prije ce nas dobiti na mobitel   :Mad:

----------


## icyoh

> Bubica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ni ja  
> 
> kako se to moze provjeriti, gdje moram nazvati?
> 
> 
> na besplatan broj
> mislim da je 0800669933


Kaže da mi vezu nije moguće uspostaviti (kad zovem s fiksnog).
Kad zovem s mob kaže da je poziv zabranjen s nekih brojeva.

Ima li neki drugi broj?

----------


## anjica

ja sam sad probala sa fiksnog i dobila odmah
pokusaj jos koji put

----------


## anatom

meni danas isplacen umanjen za porez za auto od ove godine koji nisam platila.
nemogu vjerovati da je stiglo!

iako to nije bas bitno- zagreb i predala sam zadnji dan.

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Zubic vila

Ma nije bitno kad si predala, ja sam jedne godine predala zadnji dan i dobila povrat jako brzo, a čak je trebalo i nešto donijeti dodatno od papira. Kako tko u PU dohvati dokumentaciju, kako se hrpe zahtjeva preslože, tako to ide, al ove godine mi se čini da je Icyoh na dobrom tragu da veći povrati čekaju jer je kriza. Znam nekoliko ljudi s malim povratima koji su dobili lovu, a znam i nekoliko nas koji čekaju veći povrat poreza pa još ništa. Ja se uvijek pripremim da će to oko Božića pa me ranije može samo razveseliti.   :Grin:

----------


## svizac

Evo upravo mi je postar donio rjesenje povrata. :D  :D  :D 

Ja sam naravno odmah isla provjeriti da li su i iznos uplatili ali nisu jos. Jeli zna netko koliko dugo im treba da isplate lovu nakon sto se dobije rijesenje?

----------


## lucija1976

Ja još čekam, nepravedni su kad isplaćuju porez za prošlu,a naplaćuju odmah poreze za auto. Šta ne bi ustege uzimali u zadnjem misecu u godini nego lipo obićno sredinom pa tuću zatezne kamate na kašnjenje....  :Grin:

----------


## Jelka

Zna li možda tko dobiva li se povrat poreza za matične stanice? Pitam za frendove.

----------


## Maja

Zar nije bilo da se prijave moraju obraditi do kraja godine? Je li bilo izmjena iu zakonima? Zvala sam i žena kaže da je kranji rok kraj veljače iduće godine?

----------


## Maja

Svi dobili samo mene država prešla?

----------


## ms. ivy

jesi pitala je li tvoja prijava obrađena? ako jest, morali bi ti reći bar okvirni datum sljedeće runde isplata.

----------


## Maja

nije obrađena
a žena mi kao krajnji rok za obradu kaže da je kraj veljače
kako sam ja oduvijek uvjerena da je kraj godine, koji se svugdje spominje, šokirana sam

----------


## mamma san

> Svi dobili samo mene država prešla?



nije samo tebe... i moja još nije obrađena. 

ja se spremam jedan dan u PU na sučeljenje sa svojim poreznim referentom. Pred menom će je riješiti i obraditi.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## spunky125

ni mm još nije dobio.

----------


## talia7

:? MM dobio neki dopis i Porezne, s povratnicom (nismo bili doma pa nemam pojma o čemu se radi) ???? Ne kužim, jer meni je normalno novac isplaćen na tekući, a ista knjigovotkinja nam je radila poreznu prijavu. 
Kakva su iskustva kad tako nešto šalju povratnicom nije valjda da moramo plaćati nešto   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Maja

I ja sam to dobila, trebala im je dodatna dokumentacija. Koju treba poslati ili dostaviti. To je ono za što su prije zvali telefonom, sad valda ne smiju zvati mobitele i onda šalju.
Samo neka traje..

----------


## talia7

huuuuuuuuuuuuu (odah  :Wink:  tenks!

----------

